# Sun Tzu's the Art of War



## Null (Aug 1, 2015)

I am making a very long post to test gzip issues.

---

*The Art of War* 

By Sun Tzu 

Translated by Lionel Giles

*I. Laying Plans*

*1.* Sun Tzu said: The art of war is of vital importance to the State. 

*2.* It is a matter of life and death, a road either to safety or to ruin. Hence it is a subject of inquiry which can on no account be neglected. 

*3.* The art of war, then, is governed by five constant factors, to be taken into account in one's deliberations, when seeking to determine the conditions obtaining in the field. 

*4.* These are: (1) The Moral Law; (2) Heaven; (3) Earth; (4) The Commander; (5) Method and discipline. 

*5,6.* The Moral Law causes the people to be in complete accord with their ruler, so that they will follow him regardless of their lives, undismayed by any danger. 

*7.* Heaven signifies night and day, cold and heat, times and seasons. 

*8.* Earth comprises distances, great and small; danger and security; open ground and narrow passes; the chances of life and death. 

*9.* The Commander stands for the virtues of wisdom, sincerely, benevolence, courage and strictness. 

*10.* By method and discipline are to be understood the marshaling of the army in its proper subdivisions, the graduations of rank among the officers, the maintenance of roads by which supplies may reach the army, and the control of military expenditure. 

*11.* These five heads should be familiar to every general: he who knows them will be victorious; he who knows them not will fail. 

*12.* Therefore, in your deliberations, when seeking to determine the military conditions, let them be made the basis of a comparison, in this wise:-- 

*13.* (1) Which of the two sovereigns is imbued with the Moral law? (2) Which of the two generals has most ability? (3) With whom lie the advantages derived from Heaven and Earth? (4) On which side is discipline most rigorously enforced? (5) Which army is stronger? (6) On which side are officers and men more highly trained? (7) In which army is there the greater constancy both in reward and punishment? 

*14.* By means of these seven considerations I can forecast victory or defeat. 

*15.* The general that hearkens to my counsel and acts upon it, will conquer: let such a one be retained in command! The general that hearkens not to my counsel nor acts upon it, will suffer defeat:--let such a one be dismissed! 

*16.* While heading the profit of my counsel, avail yourself also of any helpful circumstances over and beyond the ordinary rules. 

*17.* According as circumstances are favorable, one should modify one's plans. 

*18.* All warfare is based on deception. 

*19.* Hence, when able to attack, we must seem unable; when using our forces, we must seem inactive; when we are near, we must make the enemy believe we are far away; when far away, we must make him believe we are near. 

*20.* Hold out baits to entice the enemy. Feign disorder, and crush him. 

*21.* If he is secure at all points, be prepared for him. If he is in superior strength, evade him. 

*22.* If your opponent is of choleric temper, seek to irritate him. Pretend to be weak, that he may grow arrogant. 

*23.* If he is taking his ease, give him no rest. If his forces are united, separate them. 

*24.* Attack him where he is unprepared, appear where you are not expected. 

*25.* These military devices, leading to victory, must not be divulged beforehand. 

*26.* Now the general who wins a battle makes many calculations in his temple ere the battle is fought. The general who loses a battle makes but few calculations beforehand. Thus do many calculations lead to victory, and few calculations to defeat: how much more no calculation at all! It is by attention to this point that I can foresee who is likely to win or lose. 

*II. Waging War*

*1.* Sun Tzu said: In the operations of war, where there are in the field a thousand swift chariots, as many heavy chariots, and a hundred thousand mail-clad soldiers, with provisions enough to carry them a thousand li, the expenditure at home and at the front, including entertainment of guests, small items such as glue and paint, and sums spent on chariots and armor, will reach the total of a thousand ounces of silver per day. Such is the cost of raising an army of 100,000 men. 

*2.* When you engage in actual fighting, if victory is long in coming, then men's weapons will grow dull and their ardor will be damped. If you lay siege to a town, you will exhaust your strength. 

*3.* Again, if the campaign is protracted, the resources of the State will not be equal to the strain. 

*4.* Now, when your weapons are dulled, your ardor damped, your strength exhausted and your treasure spent, other chieftains will spring up to take advantage of your extremity. Then no man, however wise, will be able to avert the consequences that must ensue. 

*5.* Thus, though we have heard of stupid haste in war, cleverness has never been seen associated with long delays. 

*6.* There is no instance of a country having benefited from prolonged warfare. 

*7.* It is only one who is thoroughly acquainted with the evils of war that can thoroughly understand the profitable way of carrying it on. 

*8.* The skillful soldier does not raise a second levy, neither are his supply-wagons loaded more than twice. 

*9.* Bring war material with you from home, but forage on the enemy. Thus the army will have food enough for its needs. 

*10.* Poverty of the State exchequer causes an army to be maintained by contributions from a distance. Contributing to maintain an army at a distance causes the people to be impoverished. 

*11.* On the other hand, the proximity of an army causes prices to go up; and high prices cause the people's substance to be drained away. 

*12.* When their substance is drained away, the peasantry will be afflicted by heavy exactions. 

*13,14.* With this loss of substance and exhaustion of strength, the homes of the people will be stripped bare, and three-tenths of their income will be dissipated; while government expenses for broken chariots, worn-out horses, breast-plates and helmets, bows and arrows, spears andshields, protective mantles, draught-oxen and heavy wagons, will amount to four-tenths of its total revenue. 

*15.* Hence a wise general makes a point of foraging on the enemy. One cartload of the enemy's provisions is equivalent to twenty of one's own, and likewise a single picul of his provender is equivalent to twenty from one's own store. 

*16.* Now in order to kill the enemy, our men must be roused to anger; that there may be advantage from defeating the enemy, they must have their rewards. 

*17.* Therefore in chariot fighting, when ten or more chariots have been taken, those should be rewarded who took the first. Our own flags should be substituted for those of the enemy, and the chariots mingled and used in conjunction with ours. The captured soldiers should be kindlytreated and kept. 

*18.* This is called, using the conquered foe to augment one's own strength. 

*19.* In war, then, let your great object be victory, not lengthy campaigns. 

*20.* Thus it may be known that the leader of armies is the arbiter of the people's fate, the man on whom it depends whether the nation shall be in peace or in peril. 

*III. Attack by Stratagem*

*1.* Sun Tzu said: In the practical art of war, the best thing of all is to take the enemy's country whole and intact; to shatter and destroy it is not so good. So, too, it is better to recapture an army entire than to destroy it, to capture a regiment, a detachment or a company entire than to destroy them. 

*2.* Hence to fight and conquer in all your battles is not supreme excellence; supreme excellence consists in breaking the enemy's resistance without fighting. 

*3.* Thus the highest form of generalship is to balk the enemy's plans; the next best is to prevent the junction of the enemy's forces; the next in order is to attack the enemy's army in the field; and the worst policy of all is to besiege walled cities. 

*4.* The rule is, not to besiege walled cities if it can possibly be avoided. The preparation of mantlets, movable shelters, and various implements of war, will take up three whole months; and the piling up of mounds over against the walls will take three months more. 

*5.* The general, unable to control his irritation, will launch his men to the assault like swarming ants, with the result that one-third of his men are slain, while the town still remains untaken. Such are the disastrous effects of a siege. 

*6.* Therefore the skillful leader subdues the enemy's troops without any fighting; he captures their cities without laying siege to them; he overthrows their kingdom without lengthy operations in the field. 

*7.* With his forces intact he will dispute the mastery of the Empire, and thus, without losing a man, his triumph will be complete. This is the method of attacking by stratagem. 

*8.* It is the rule in war, if our forces are ten to the enemy's one, to surround him; if five to one, to attack him; if twice as numerous, to divide our army into two. 

*9.* If equally matched, we can offer battle; if slightly inferior in numbers, we can avoid the enemy; if quite unequal in every way, we can flee from him. 

*10.* Hence, though an obstinate fight may be made by a small force, in the end it must be captured by the larger force. 

*11.* Now the general is the bulwark of the State; if the bulwark is complete at all points; the State will be strong; if the bulwark is defective, the State will be weak. 

*12.* There are three ways in which a ruler can bring misfortune upon his army:-- 

*13.* (1) By commanding the army to advance or to retreat, being ignorant of the fact that it cannot obey. This is called hobbling the army. 

*14.* (2) By attempting to govern an army in the same way as he administers a kingdom, being ignorant of the conditions which obtain in an army. This causes restlessness in the soldier's minds. 

*15.* (3) By employing the officers of his army without discrimination, through ignorance of the military principle of adaptation to circumstances. This shakes the confidence of the soldiers. 

*16.* But when the army is restless and distrustful, trouble is sure to come from the other feudal princes. This is simply bringing anarchy into the army, and flinging victory away. 

*17.* Thus we may know that there are five essentials for victory: (1) He will win who knows when to fight and when not to fight. (2) He will win who knows how to handle both superior and inferior forces. (3) He will win whose army is animated by the same spirit throughout all its ranks. (4) He will win who, prepared himself, waits to take the enemy unprepared. (5) He will win who has military capacity and is not interfered with by the sovereign. 

*18.* Hence the saying: If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles. If you know yourself but not the enemy, for every victory gained you will also suffer a defeat. If you know neither the enemy nor yourself, you will succumb in everybattle. 

*IV. Tactical Dispositions*

*1.* Sun Tzu said: The good fighters of old first put themselves beyond the possibility of defeat, and then waited for an opportunity of defeating the enemy. 

*2.* To secure ourselves against defeat lies in our own hands, but the opportunity of defeating the enemy is provided by the enemy himself. 

*3.* Thus the good fighter is able to secure himself against defeat, but cannot make certain of defeating the enemy. 

*4.* Hence the saying: One may know how to conquer without being able to do it. 

*5.* Security against defeat implies defensive tactics; ability to defeat the enemy means taking the offensive. 

*6.* Standing on the defensive indicates insufficient strength; attacking, a superabundance of strength. 

*7.* The general who is skilled in defense hides in the most secret recesses of the earth; he who is skilled in attack flashes forth from the topmost heights of heaven. Thus on the one hand we have ability to protect ourselves; on the other, a victory that is complete. 

*8.* To see victory only when it is within the ken of the common herd is not the acme of excellence. 

*9.* Neither is it the acme of excellence if you fight and conquer and the whole Empire says, "Well done!" 

*10.* To lift an autumn hair is no sign of great strength; to see the sun and moon is no sign of sharp sight; to hear the noise of thunder is no sign of a quick ear. 

*11.* What the ancients called a clever fighter is one who not only wins, but excels in winning with ease. 

*12.* Hence his victories bring him neither reputation for wisdom nor credit for courage. 

*13.* He wins his battles by making no mistakes. Making no mistakes is what establishes the certainty of victory, for it means conquering an enemy that is already defeated. 

*14.* Hence the skillful fighter puts himself into a position which makes defeat impossible, and does not miss the moment for defeating the enemy. 

*15.* Thus it is that in war the victorious strategist only seeks battle after the victory has been won, whereas he who is destined to defeat first fights and afterwards looks for victory. 

*16.* The consummate leader cultivates the moral law, and strictly adheres to method and discipline; thus it is in his power to control success. 

*17.* In respect of military method, we have, firstly, Measurement; secondly, Estimation of quantity; thirdly, Calculation; fourthly, Balancing of chances; fifthly, Victory. 

*18.* Measurement owes its existence to Earth; Estimation of quantity to Measurement; Calculation to Estimation of quantity; Balancing of chances to Calculation; and Victory to Balancing of chances. 

*19.* A victorious army opposed to a routed one, is as a pound's weight placed in the scale against a single grain. 

*20.* The onrush of a conquering force is like the bursting of pent-up waters into a chasm a thousand fathoms deep. 

*V. Energy*

*1.* Sun Tzu said: The control of a large force is the same principle as the control of a few men: it is merely a question of dividing up their numbers. 

*2.* Fighting with a large army under your command is nowise different from fighting with a small one: it is merely a question of instituting signs and signals. 

*3.* To ensure that your whole host may withstand the brunt of the enemy's attack and remain unshaken-- this is effected by maneuvers direct and indirect. 

*4.* That the impact of your army may be like a grindstone dashed against an egg--this is effected by the science of weak points and strong. 

*5.* In all fighting, the direct method may be used for joining battle, but indirect methods will be needed in order to secure victory. 

*6.* Indirect tactics, efficiently applied, are inexhaustible as Heaven and Earth, unending as the flow of rivers and streams; like the sun and moon, they end but to begin anew; like the four seasons, they pass away to return once more. 

*7.* There are not more than five musical notes, yet the combinations of these five give rise to more melodies than can ever be heard. 

*8.* There are not more than five primary colors (blue, yellow, red, white, and black), yet in combination they produce more hues than can ever been seen. 

*9.* There are not more than five cardinal tastes (sour, acrid, salt, sweet, bitter), yet combinations of them yield more flavors than can ever be tasted. 

*10.* In battle, there are not more than two methods of attack--the direct and the indirect; yet these two in combination give rise to an endless series of maneuvers. 

*11.* The direct and the indirect lead on to each other in turn. It is like moving in a circle--you never come to an end. Who can exhaust the possibilities of their combination? 

*12.* The onset of troops is like the rush of a torrent which will even roll stones along in its course. 

*13.* The quality of decision is like the well-timed swoop of a falcon which enables it to strike and destroy its victim. 

*14.* Therefore the good fighter will be terrible in his onset, and prompt in his decision. 

*15.* Energy may be likened to the bending of a crossbow; decision, to the releasing of a trigger. 

*16.* Amid the turmoil and tumult of battle, there may be seeming disorder and yet no real disorder at all; amid confusion and chaos, your array may be without head or tail, yet it will be proof against defeat. 

*17.* Simulated disorder postulates perfect discipline, simulated fear postulates courage; simulated weakness postulates strength. 

*18.* Hiding order beneath the cloak of disorder is simply a question of subdivision; concealing courage under a show of timidity presupposes a fund of latent energy; masking strength with weakness is to be effected by tactical dispositions. 

*19.* Thus one who is skillful at keeping the enemy on the move maintains deceitful appearances, according to which the enemy will act. He sacrifices something, that the enemy may snatch at it. 

*20.* By holding out baits, he keeps him on the march; then with a body of picked men he lies in wait for him. 

*21.* The clever combatant looks to the effect of combined energy, and does not require too much from individuals. Hence his ability to pick out the right men and utilize combined energy. 

*22.* When he utilizes combined energy, his fighting men become as it were like unto rolling logs or stones. For it is the nature of a log or stone to remain motionless on level ground, and to move when on a slope; if four-cornered, to come to a standstill, but if round-shaped, to go rolling down. 

*23.* Thus the energy developed by good fighting men is as the momentum of a round stone rolled down a mountain thousands of feet in height. So much on the subject of energy. 

*VI. Weak Points and Strong*

*1.* Sun Tzu said: Whoever is first in the field and awaits the coming of the enemy, will be fresh for the fight; whoever is second in the field and has to hasten to battle will arrive exhausted. 

*2.* Therefore the clever combatant imposes his will on the enemy, but does not allow the enemy's will to be imposed on him. 

*3.* By holding out advantages to him, he can cause the enemy to approach of his own accord; or, by inflicting damage, he can make it impossible for the enemy to draw near. 

*4.* If the enemy is taking his ease, he can harass him; if well supplied with food, he can starve him out; if quietly encamped, he can force him to move. 

*5.* Appear at points which the enemy must hasten to defend; march swiftly to places where you are not expected. 

*6.* An army may march great distances without distress, if it marches through country where the enemy is not. 

*7.* You can be sure of succeeding in your attacks if you only attack places which are undefended.You can ensure the safety of your defense if you only hold positions that cannot be attacked. 

*8.* Hence that general is skillful in attack whose opponent does not know what to defend; and he is skillful in defense whose opponent does not know what to attack. 

*9.* O divine art of subtlety and secrecy! Through you we learn to be invisible, through you inaudible; and hence we can hold the enemy's fate in our hands. 

*10.* You may advance and be absolutely irresistible, if you make for the enemy's weak points; you may retire and be safe from pursuit if your movements are more rapid than those of the enemy. 

*11.* If we wish to fight, the enemy can be forced to an engagement even though he be sheltered behind a high rampart and a deep ditch. All we need do is attack some other place that he will be obliged to relieve. 

*12.* If we do not wish to fight, we can prevent the enemy from engaging us even though the lines of our encampment be merely traced out on the ground. All we need do is to throw something odd and unaccountable in his way. 

*13.* By discovering the enemy's dispositions and remaining invisible ourselves, we can keep our forces concentrated, while the enemy's must be divided. 

*14.* We can form a single united body, while the enemy must split up into fractions. Hence there will be a whole pitted against separate parts of a whole, which means that we shall be many to the enemy's few. 

*15.* And if we are able thus to attack an inferior force with a superior one, our opponents will be in dire straits. 

*16.* The spot where we intend to fight must not be made known; for then the enemy will have to prepare against a possible attack at several different points; and his forces being thus distributed in many directions, the numbers we shall have to face at any given point will be proportionately few. 

*17.* For should the enemy strengthen his van, he will weaken his rear; should he strengthen his rear, he will weaken his van; should he strengthen his left, he will weaken his right; should he strengthen his right, he will weaken his left. If he sends reinforcements everywhere, he will everywhere be weak. 

*18.* Numerical weakness comes from having to prepare against possible attacks; numerical strength, from compelling our adversary to make these preparations against us. 

*19.* Knowing the place and the time of the coming battle, we may concentrate from the greatest distances in order to fight. 

*20.* But if neither time nor place be known, then the left wing will be impotent to succor the right, the right equally impotent to succor the left, the van unable to relieve the rear, or the rear to support the van. How much more so if the furthest portions of the army are anything under a hundred LI apart, and even the nearest are separated by several LI! 

*21.* Though according to my estimate the soldiers of Yueh exceed our own in number, that shall advantage them nothing in the matter of victory. I say then that victory can be achieved. 

*22.* Though the enemy be stronger in numbers, we may prevent him from fighting. Scheme so as to discover his plans and the likelihood of their success. 

*23.* Rouse him, and learn the principle of his activity or inactivity. Force him to reveal himself, so as to find out his vulnerable spots. 

*24.* Carefully compare the opposing army with your own, so that you may know where strength is superabundant and where it is deficient. 

*25.* In making tactical dispositions, the highest pitch you can attain is to conceal them; conceal your dispositions, and you will be safe from the prying of the subtlest spies, from the machinations of the wisest brains. 

*26.* How victory may be produced for them out of the enemy's own tactics--that is what the multitude cannot comprehend. 

*27.* All men can see the tactics whereby I conquer, but what none can see is the strategy out of which victory is evolved. 

*28.* Do not repeat the tactics which have gained you one victory, but let your methods be regulated by the infinite variety of circumstances. 

*29.* Military tactics are like unto water; for water in its natural course runs away from high places and hastens downwards. 

*30.* So in war, the way is to avoid what is strong and to strike at what is weak. 

*31.* Water shapes its course according to the nature of the ground over which it flows; the soldier works out his victory in relation to the foe whom he is facing. 

*32.* Therefore, just as water retains no constant shape, so in warfare there are no constant conditions. 

*33.* He who can modify his tactics in relation to his opponent and thereby succeed in winning, may be called a heaven-born captain. 

*34.* The five elements (water, fire, wood, metal, earth) are not always equally predominant; the four seasons make way for each other in turn. There are short days and long; the moon has its periods of waning and waxing. 

*VII. Maneuvering*

*1.* Sun Tzu said: In war, the general receives his commands from the sovereign. 

*2.* Having collected an army and concentrated his forces, he must blend and harmonize the different elements thereof before pitching his camp. 

*3.* After that, comes tactical maneuvering, than which there is nothing more difficult. The difficulty of tactical maneuvering consists in turning the devious into the direct, and misfortune into gain. 

*4.* Thus, to take a long and circuitous route, after enticing the enemy out of the way, and though starting after him, to contrive to reach the goal before him, shows knowledge of the artifice of deviation. 

*5.* Maneuvering with an army is advantageous; with an undisciplined multitude, most dangerous. 

*6.* If you set a fully equipped army in march in order to snatch an advantage, the chances are that you will be too late. On the other hand, to detach a flying column for the purpose involves the sacrifice of its baggage and stores. 

*7.* Thus, if you order your men to roll up their buff-coats, and make forced marches without halting day or night, covering double the usual distance at a stretch, doing a hundred LI in order to wrest an advantage, the leaders of all your three divisions will fall into the hands of theenemy. 

*8.* The stronger men will be in front, the jaded ones will fall behind, and on this plan only one-tenth of your army will reach its destination. 

*9.* If you march fifty LI in order to outmaneuver the enemy, you will lose the leader of your first division, and only half your force will reach the goal. 

*10.* If you march thirty LI with the same object, two-thirds of your army will arrive. 

*11.* We may take it then that an army without its baggage-train is lost; without provisions it is lost; without bases of supply it is lost. 

*12.* We cannot enter into alliances until we are acquainted with the designs of our neighbors. 

*13.* We are not fit to lead an army on the march unless we are familiar with the face of the country--its mountains and forests, its pitfalls and precipices, its marshes and swamps. 

*14.* We shall be unable to turn natural advantage to account unless we make use of local guides. 

*15.* In war, practice dissimulation, and you will succeed. 

*16.* Whether to concentrate or to divide your troops, must be decided by circumstances. 

*17.* Let your rapidity be that of the wind, your compactness that of the forest. 

*18.* In raiding and plundering be like fire, is immovability like a mountain. 

*19.* Let your plans be dark and impenetrable as night, and when you move, fall like a thunderbolt. 

*20.* When you plunder a countryside, let the spoil be divided amongst your men; when you capture new territory, cut it up into allotments for the benefit of the soldiery. 

*21.* Ponder and deliberate before you make a move. 

*22.* He will conquer who has learnt the artifice of deviation. Such is the art of maneuvering. 

*23.* The Book of Army Management says: On the field of battle, the spoken word does not carry far enough: hence the institution of gongs and drums. Nor can ordinary objects be seen clearly enough: hence the institution of banners and flags. 

*24.* Gongs and drums, banners and flags, are means whereby the ears and eyes of the host may be focused on one particular point. 

*25.* The host thus forming a single united body, is it impossible either for the brave to advance alone, or for the cowardly to retreat alone. This is the art of handling large masses of men. 

*26.* In night-fighting, then, make much use of signal-fires and drums, and in fighting by day, of flags and banners, as a means of influencing the ears and eyes of your army. 

*27.* A whole army may be robbed of its spirit; a commander-in-chief may be robbed of his presence of mind. 

*28.* Now a soldier's spirit is keenest in the morning; by noonday it has begun to flag; and in the evening, his mind is bent only on returning to camp. 

*29.* A clever general, therefore, avoids an army when its spirit is keen, but attacks it when it is sluggish and inclined to return. This is the art of studying moods. 

*30.* Disciplined and calm, to await the appearance of disorder and hubbub amongst the enemy:--this is the art of retaining self-possession. 

*31.* To be near the goal while the enemy is still far from it, to wait at ease while the enemy is toiling and struggling, to be well-fed while the enemy is famished:--this is the art of husbanding one's strength. 

*32.* To refrain from intercepting an enemy whose banners are in perfect order, to refrain from attacking an army drawn up in calm and confident array:--this is the art of studying circumstances. 

*33.* It is a military axiom not to advance uphill against the enemy, nor to oppose him when he comes downhill. 

*34.* Do not pursue an enemy who simulates flight; do not attack soldiers whose temper is keen. 

*35.* Do not swallow bait offered by the enemy. Do not interfere with an army that is returning home. 

*36.* When you surround an army, leave an outlet free. Do not press a desperate foe too hard. 

*37.* Such is the art of warfare. 

*VIII. Variation in Tactics*

*1.* Sun Tzu said: In war, the general receives his commands from the sovereign, collects his army and concentrates his forces 

*2.* When in difficult country, do not encamp. In country where high roads intersect, join hands with your allies. Do not linger in dangerously isolated positions. In hemmed-in situations, you must resort to stratagem. In desperate position, you must fight. 

*3.* There are roads which must not be followed, armies which must be not attacked, towns which must be besieged, positions which must not be contested, commands of the sovereign which must not be obeyed. 

*4.* The general who thoroughly understands the advantages that accompany variation of tactics knows how to handle his troops. 

*5.* The general who does not understand these, may be well acquainted with the configuration of the country, yet he will not be able to turn his knowledge to practical account. 

*6.* So, the student of war who is unversed in the art of war of varying his plans, even though he be acquainted with the Five Advantages, will fail to make the best use of his men. 

*7.* Hence in the wise leader's plans, considerations of advantage and of disadvantage will be blended together. 

*8.* If our expectation of advantage be tempered in this way, we may succeed in accomplishing the essential part of our schemes. 

*9.* If, on the other hand, in the midst of difficulties we are always ready to seize an advantage, we may extricate ourselves from misfortune. 

*10.* Reduce the hostile chiefs by inflicting damage on them; and make trouble for them, and keep them constantly engaged; hold out specious allurements, and make them rush to any given point. 

*11.* The art of war teaches us to rely not on the likelihood of the enemy's not coming, but on our own readiness to receive him; not on the chance of his not attacking, but rather on the fact that we have made our position unassailable. 

*12.* There are five dangerous faults which may affect a general: (1) Recklessness, which leads to destruction; (2) cowardice, which leads to capture; (3) a hasty temper, which can be provoked by insults; (4) a delicacy of honor which is sensitive to shame; (5) over-solicitude for his men, which exposes him to worry and trouble. 

*13.* These are the five besetting sins of a general, ruinous to the conduct of war. 

*14.* When an army is overthrown and its leader slain, the cause will surely be found among these five dangerous faults. Let them be a subject of meditation. 

*IX. The Army on the March*

*1.* Sun Tzu said: We come now to the question of encamping the army, and observing signs of the enemy. Pass quickly over mountains, and keep in the neighborhood of valleys. 

*2.* Camp in high places, facing the sun. Do not climb heights in order to fight. So much for mountain warfare. 

*3.* After crossing a river, you should get far away from it. 

*4.* When an invading force crosses a river in its onward march, do not advance to meet it in mid-stream. It will be best to let half the army get across, and then deliver your attack. 

*5.* If you are anxious to fight, you should not go to meet the invader near a river which he has to cross. 

*6.* Moor your craft higher up than the enemy, and facing the sun. Do not move up-stream to meet the enemy. So much for river warfare. 

*7.* In crossing salt-marshes, your sole concern should be to get over them quickly, without any delay. 

*8.* If forced to fight in a salt-marsh, you should have water and grass near you, and get your back to a clump of trees. So much for operations in salt-marches. 

*9.* In dry, level country, take up an easily accessible position with rising ground to your right and on your rear, so that the danger may be in front, and safety lie behind. So much for campaigning in flat country. 

*10.* These are the four useful branches of military knowledge which enabled the Yellow Emperor to vanquish four several sovereigns. 

*11.* All armies prefer high ground to low and sunny places to dark. 

*12.* If you are careful of your men, and camp on hard ground, the army will be free from disease of every kind, and this will spell victory. 

*13.* When you come to a hill or a bank, occupy the sunny side, with the slope on your right rear. Thus you will at once act for the benefit of your soldiers and utilize the natural advantages of the ground. 

*14.* When, in consequence of heavy rains up-country, a river which you wish to ford is swollen and flecked with foam, you must wait until it subsides. 

*15.* Country in which there are precipitous cliffs with torrents running between, deep natural hollows, confined places, tangled thickets, quagmires and crevasses, should be left with all possible speed and not approached. 

*16.* While we keep away from such places, we should get the enemy to approach them; while we face them, we should let the enemy have them on his rear. 

*17.* If in the neighborhood of your camp there should be any hilly country, ponds surrounded by aquatic grass, hollow basins filled with reeds, or woods with thick undergrowth, they must be carefully routed out and searched; for these are places where men in ambush or insidiousspies are likely to be lurking. 

*18.* When the enemy is close at hand and remains quiet, he is relying on the natural strength of his position. 

*19.* When he keeps aloof and tries to provoke a battle, he is anxious for the other side to advance. 

*20.* If his place of encampment is easy of access, he is tendering a bait. 

*21.* Movement amongst the trees of a forest shows that the enemy is advancing. The appearance of a number of screens in the midst of thick grass means that the enemy wants to make us suspicious. 

*22.* The rising of birds in their flight is the sign of an ambuscade. Startled beasts indicate that a sudden attack is coming. 

*23.* When there is dust rising in a high column, it is the sign of chariots advancing; when the dust is low, but spread over a wide area, it betokens the approach of infantry. When it branches out in different directions, it shows that parties have been sent to collect firewood. A few clouds of dust moving to and fro signify that the army is encamping. 

*24.* Humble words and increased preparations are signs that the enemy is about to advance. Violent language and driving forward as if to the attack are signs that he will retreat. 

*25.* When the light chariots come out first and take up a position on the wings, it is a sign that the enemy is forming for battle. 

*26.* Peace proposals unaccompanied by a sworn covenant indicate a plot. 

*27.* When there is much running about and the soldiers fall into rank, it means that the critical moment has come. 

*28.* When some are seen advancing and some retreating, it is a lure. 

*29.* When the soldiers stand leaning on their spears, they are faint from want of food. 

*30.* If those who are sent to draw water begin by drinking themselves, the army is suffering from thirst. 

*31.* If the enemy sees an advantage to be gained and makes no effort to secure it, the soldiers are exhausted. 

*32.* If birds gather on any spot, it is unoccupied. Clamor by night betokens nervousness. 

*33.* If there is disturbance in the camp, the general's authority is weak. If the banners and flags are shifted about, sedition is afoot. If the officers are angry, it means that the men are weary. 

*34.* When an army feeds its horses with grain and kills its cattle for food, and when the men do not hang their cooking-pots over the camp-fires, showing that they will not return to their tents, you may know that they are determined to fight to the death. 

*35.* The sight of men whispering together in small knots or speaking in subdued tones points to disaffection amongst the rank and file. 

*36.* Too frequent rewards signify that the enemy is at the end of his resources; too many punishments betray a condition of dire distress. 

*37.* To begin by bluster, but afterwards to take fright at the enemy's numbers, shows a supreme lack of intelligence. 

*38.* When envoys are sent with compliments in their mouths, it is a sign that the enemy wishes for a truce. 

*39.* If the enemy's troops march up angrily and remain facing ours for a long time without either joining battle or taking themselves off again, the situation is one that demands great vigilance and circumspection. 

*40.* If our troops are no more in number than the enemy, that is amply sufficient; it only means that no direct attack can be made. What we can do is simply to concentrate all our available strength, keep a close watch on the enemy, and obtain reinforcements. 

*41.* He who exercises no forethought but makes light of his opponents is sure to be captured by them. 

*42.* If soldiers are punished before they have grown attached to you, they will not prove submissive; and, unless submissive, then will be practically useless. If, when the soldiers have become attached to you, punishments are not enforced, they will still be unless. 

*43.* Therefore soldiers must be treated in the first instance with humanity, but kept under control by means of iron discipline. This is a certain road to victory. 

*44.* If in training soldiers commands are habitually enforced, the army will be well-disciplined; if not, its discipline will be bad. 

*45.* If a general shows confidence in his men but always insists on his orders being obeyed, the gain will be mutual. 

*X. Terrain*

*1.* Sun Tzu said: We may distinguish six kinds of terrain, to wit: (1) Accessible ground; (2) entangling ground; (3) temporizing ground; (4) narrow passes; (5) precipitous heights; (6) positions at a great distance from the enemy. 

*2.* Ground which can be freely traversed by both sides is called accessible. 

*3.* With regard to ground of this nature, be before the enemy in occupying the raised and sunny spots, and carefully guard your line of supplies. Then you will be able to fight with advantage. 

*4.* Ground which can be abandoned but is hard to re-occupy is called entangling. 

*5.* From a position of this sort, if the enemy is unprepared, you may sally forth and defeat him. But if the enemy is prepared for your coming, and you fail to defeat him, then, return being impossible, disaster will ensue. 

*6.* When the position is such that neither side will gain by making the first move, it is called temporizing ground. 

*7.* In a position of this sort, even though the enemy should offer us an attractive bait, it will be advisable not to stir forth, but rather to retreat, thus enticing the enemy in his turn; then, when part of his army has come out, we may deliver our attack with advantage. 

*8.* With regard to narrow passes, if you can occupy them first, let them be strongly garrisoned and await the advent of the enemy. 

*9.* Should the army forestall you in occupying a pass, do not go after him if the pass is fully garrisoned, but only if it is weakly garrisoned. 

*10.* With regard to precipitous heights, if you are beforehand with your adversary, you should occupy the raised and sunny spots, and there wait for him to come up. 

*11.* If the enemy has occupied them before you, do not follow him, but retreat and try to entice him away. 

*12.* If you are situated at a great distance from the enemy, and the strength of the two armies is equal, it is not easy to provoke a battle, and fighting will be to your disadvantage. 

*13.* These six are the principles connected with Earth. The general who has attained a responsible post must be careful to study them. 

*14.* Now an army is exposed to six several calamities, not arising from natural causes, but from faults for which the general is responsible. These are: (1) Flight; (2) insubordination; (3) collapse; (4) ruin; (5) disorganization; (6) rout. 

*15.* Other conditions being equal, if one force is hurled against another ten times its size, the result will be the flight of the former. 

*16.* When the common soldiers are too strong and their officers too weak, the result is insubordination. When the officers are too strong and the common soldiers too weak, the result is collapse. 

*17.* When the higher officers are angry and insubordinate, and on meeting the enemy give battle on their own account from a feeling of resentment, before the commander-in-chief can tell whether or no he is in a position to fight, the result is ruin. 

*18.* When the general is weak and without authority; when his orders are not clear and distinct; when there are no fixes duties assigned to officers and men, and the ranks are formed in a slovenly haphazard manner, the result is utter disorganization. 

*19.* When a general, unable to estimate the enemy's strength, allows an inferior force to engage a larger one, or hurls a weak detachment against a powerful one, and neglects to place picked soldiers in the front rank, the result must be rout. 

*20.* These are six ways of courting defeat, which must be carefully noted by the general who has attained a responsible post. 

*21.* The natural formation of the country is the soldier's best ally; but a power of estimating the adversary, of controlling the forces of victory, and of shrewdly calculating difficulties, dangers and distances, constitutes the test of a great general. 

*22.* He who knows these things, and in fighting puts his knowledge into practice, will win his battles. He who knows them not, nor practices them, will surely be defeated. 

*23.* If fighting is sure to result in victory, then you must fight, even though the ruler forbid it; if fighting will not result in victory, then you must not fight even at the ruler's bidding. 

*24.* The general who advances without coveting fame and retreats without fearing disgrace, whose only thought is to protect his country and do good service for his sovereign, is the jewel of the kingdom. 

*25.* Regard your soldiers as your children, and they will follow you into the deepest valleys; look upon them as your own beloved sons, and they will stand by you even unto death. 

*26.* If, however, you are indulgent, but unable to make your authority felt; kind-hearted, but unable to enforce your commands; and incapable, moreover, of quelling disorder: then your soldiers must be likened to spoilt children; they are useless for any practical purpose. 

*27.* If we know that our own men are in a condition to attack, but are unaware that the enemy is not open to attack, we have gone only halfway towards victory. 

*28.* If we know that the enemy is open to attack, but are unaware that our own men are not in a condition to attack, we have gone only halfway towards victory. 

*29.* If we know that the enemy is open to attack, and also know that our men are in a condition to attack, but are unaware that the nature of the ground makes fighting impracticable, we have still gone only halfway towards victory. 

*30.* Hence the experienced soldier, once in motion, is never bewildered; once he has broken camp, he is never at a loss. 

*31.* Hence the saying: If you know the enemy and know yourself, your victory will not stand in doubt; if you know Heaven and know Earth, you may make your victory complete. 

*XI. The Nine Situations*

*1.* Sun Tzu said: The art of war recognizes nine varieties of ground: (1) Dispersive ground; (2) facile ground; (3) contentious ground; (4) open ground; (5) ground of intersecting highways; (6) serious ground; (7) difficult ground; ( hemmed-in ground; (9) desperate ground. 

*2.* When a chieftain is fighting in his own territory, it is dispersive ground. 

*3.* When he has penetrated into hostile territory, but to no great distance, it is facile ground. 

*4.* Ground the possession of which imports great advantage to either side, is contentious ground. 

*5.* Ground on which each side has liberty of movement is open ground. 

*6.* Ground which forms the key to three contiguous states, so that he who occupies it first has most of the Empire at his command, is a ground of intersecting highways. 

*7.* When an army has penetrated into the heart of a hostile country, leaving a number of fortified cities in its rear, it is serious ground. 

*8.* Mountain forests, rugged steeps, marshes and fens--all country that is hard to traverse: this is difficult ground. 

*9.* Ground which is reached through narrow gorges, and from which we can only retire by tortuous paths, so that a small number of the enemy would suffice to crush a large body of our men: this is hemmed in ground. 

*10.* Ground on which we can only be saved from destruction by fighting without delay, is desperate ground. 

*11.* On dispersive ground, therefore, fight not. On facile ground, halt not. On contentious ground, attack not. 

*12.* On open ground, do not try to block the enemy's way. On the ground of intersecting highways, join hands with your allies. 

*13.* On serious ground, gather in plunder. In difficult ground, keep steadily on the march. 

*14.* On hemmed-in ground, resort to stratagem. On desperate ground, fight. 

*15.* Those who were called skillful leaders of old knew how to drive a wedge between the enemy's front and rear; to prevent co-operation between his large and small divisions; to hinder the good troops from rescuing the bad, the officers from rallying their men. 

*16.* When the enemy's men were united, they managed to keep them in disorder. 

*17.* When it was to their advantage, they made a forward move; when otherwise, they stopped still. 

*18.* If asked how to cope with a great host of the enemy in orderly array and on the point of marching to the attack, I should say: "Begin by seizing something which your opponent holds dear; then he will be amenable to your will." 

*19.* Rapidity is the essence of war: take advantage of the enemy's unreadiness, make your way by unexpected routes, and attack unguarded spots. 

*20.* The following are the principles to be observed by an invading force: The further you penetrate into a country, the greater will be the solidarity of your troops, and thus the defenders will not prevail against you. 

*21.* Make forays in fertile country in order to supply your army with food. 

*22.* Carefully study the well-being of your men, and do not overtax them. Concentrate your energy and hoard your strength. Keep your army continually on the move, and devise unfathomable plans. 

*23.* Throw your soldiers into positions whence there is no escape, and they will prefer death to flight. If they will face death, there is nothing they may not achieve. Officers and men alike will put forth their uttermost strength. 

*24.* Soldiers when in desperate straits lose the sense of fear. If there is no place of refuge, they will stand firm. If they are in hostile country, they will show a stubborn front. If there is no help for it, they will fight hard. 

*25.* Thus, without waiting to be marshaled, the soldiers will be constantly on the qui vive; without waiting to be asked, they will do your will; without restrictions, they will be faithful; without giving orders, they can be trusted. 

*26.* Prohibit the taking of omens, and do away with superstitious doubts. Then, until death itself comes, no calamity need be feared. 

*27.* If our soldiers are not overburdened with money, it is not because they have a distaste for riches; if their lives are not unduly long, it is not because they are disinclined to longevity. 

*28.* On the day they are ordered out to battle, your soldiers may weep, those sitting up bedewing their garments, and those lying down letting the tears run down their cheeks. But let them once be brought to bay, and they will display the courage of a Chu or a Kuei. 

*29.* The skillful tactician may be likened to the shuai-jan. Now the shuai-jan is a snake that is found in the ChUng mountains. Strike at its head, and you will be attacked by its tail; strike at its tail, and you will be attacked by its head; strike at its middle, and you will be attacked by head and tail both. 

*30.* Asked if an army can be made to imitate the shuai-jan, I should answer, Yes. For the men of Wu and the men of Yueh are enemies; yet if they are crossing a river in the same boat and are caught by a storm, they will come to each other's assistance just as the left hand helps theright. 

*31.* Hence it is not enough to put one's trust in the tethering of horses, and the burying of chariot wheels in the ground 

*32.* The principle on which to manage an army is to set up one standard of courage which all must reach. 

*33.* How to make the best of both strong and weak--that is a question involving the proper use of ground. 

*34.* Thus the skillful general conducts his army just as though he were leading a single man, willy-nilly, by the hand. 

*35.* It is the business of a general to be quiet and thus ensure secrecy; upright and just, and thus maintain order. 

*36.* He must be able to mystify his officers and men by false reports and appearances, and thus keep them in total ignorance. 

*37.* By altering his arrangements and changing his plans, he keeps the enemy without definite knowledge. By shifting his camp and taking circuitous routes, he prevents the enemy from anticipating his purpose. 

*38.* At the critical moment, the leader of an army acts like one who has climbed up a height and then kicks away the ladder behind him. He carries his men deep into hostile territory before he shows his hand. 

*39.* He burns his boats and breaks his cooking-pots; like a shepherd driving a flock of sheep, he drives his men this way and that, and nothing knows whither he is going. 

*40.* To muster his host and bring it into danger:--this may be termed the business of the general. 

*41.* The different measures suited to the nine varieties of ground; the expediency of aggressive or defensive tactics; and the fundamental laws of human nature: these are things that must most certainly be studied. 

*42.* When invading hostile territory, the general principle is, that penetrating deeply brings cohesion; penetrating but a short way means dispersion. 

*43.* When you leave your own country behind, and take your army across neighborhood territory, you find yourself on critical ground. When there are means of communication on all four sides, the ground is one of intersecting highways. 

*44.* When you penetrate deeply into a country, it is serious ground. When you penetrate but a little way, it is facile ground. 

*45.* When you have the enemy's strongholds on your rear, and narrow passes in front, it is hemmed-in ground. When there is no place of refuge at all, it is desperate ground. 

*46.* Therefore, on dispersive ground, I would inspire my men with unity of purpose. On facile ground, I would see that there is close connection between all parts of my army. 

*47.* On contentious ground, I would hurry up my rear. 

*48.* On open ground, I would keep a vigilant eye on my defenses. On ground of intersecting highways, I would consolidate my alliances. 

*49.* On serious ground, I would try to ensure a continuous stream of supplies. On difficult ground, I would keep pushing on along the road. 

*50.* On hemmed-in ground, I would block any way of retreat. On desperate ground, I would proclaim to my soldiers the hopelessness of saving their lives. 

*51.* For it is the soldier's disposition to offer an obstinate resistance when surrounded, to fight hard when he cannot help himself, and to obey promptly when he has fallen into danger. 

*52.* We cannot enter into alliance with neighboring princes until we are acquainted with their designs. We are not fit to lead an army on the march unless we are familiar with the face of the country--its mountains and forests, its pitfalls and precipices, its marshes and swamps. We shall be unable to turn natural advantages to account unless we make use of local guides. 

*53.* To be ignored of any one of the following four or five principles does not befit a warlike prince. 

*54.* When a warlike prince attacks a powerful state, his generalship shows itself in preventing the concentration of the enemy's forces. He overawes his opponents, and their allies are prevented from joining against him. 

*55.* Hence he does not strive to ally himself with all and sundry, nor does he foster the power of other states. He carries out his own secret designs, keeping his antagonists in awe. Thus he is able to capture their cities and overthrow their kingdoms. 

*56.* Bestow rewards without regard to rule, issue orders without regard to previous arrangements; and you will be able to handle a whole army as though you had to do with but a single man. 

*57.* Confront your soldiers with the deed itself; never let them know your design. When the outlook is bright, bring it before their eyes; but tell them nothing when the situation is gloomy. 

*58.* Place your army in deadly peril, and it will survive; plunge it into desperate straits, and it will come off in safety. 

*59.* For it is precisely when a force has fallen into harm's way that is capable of striking a blow for victory. 

*60.* Success in warfare is gained by carefully accommodating ourselves to the enemy's purpose. 

*61.* By persistently hanging on the enemy's flank, we shall succeed in the long run in killing the commander-in-chief. 

*62.* This is called ability to accomplish a thing by sheer cunning. 

*63.* On the day that you take up your command, block the frontier passes, destroy the official tallies, and stop the passage of all emissaries. 

*64.* Be stern in the council-chamber, so that you may control the situation. 

*65.* If the enemy leaves a door open, you must rush in. 

*66.* Forestall your opponent by seizing what he holds dear, and subtly contrive to time his arrival on the ground. 

*67.* Walk in the path defined by rule, and accommodate yourself to the enemy until you can fight a decisive battle. 

*68.* At first, then, exhibit the coyness of a maiden, until the enemy gives you an opening; afterwards emulate the rapidity of a running hare, and it will be too late for the enemy to oppose you. 

*XII. The Attack by Fire*

*1.* Sun Tzu said: There are five ways of attacking with fire. The first is to burn soldiers in their camp; the second is to burn stores; the third is to burn baggage trains; the fourth is to burn arsenals and magazines; the fifth is to hurl dropping fire amongst the enemy. 

*2.* In order to carry out an attack, we must have means available. The material for raising fire should always be kept in readiness. 

*3.* There is a proper season for making attacks with fire, and special days for starting a conflagration. 

*4.* The proper season is when the weather is very dry; the special days are those when the moon is in the constellations of the Sieve, the Wall, the Wing or the Cross-bar; for these four are all days of rising wind. 

*5.* In attacking with fire, one should be prepared to meet five possible developments: 

*6.* (1) When fire breaks out inside to enemy's camp, respond at once with an attack from without. 

*7.* (2) If there is an outbreak of fire, but the enemy's soldiers remain quiet, bide your time and do not attack. 

*8.* (3) When the force of the flames has reached its height, follow it up with an attack, if that is practicable; if not, stay where you are. 

*9.* (4) If it is possible to make an assault with fire from without, do not wait for it to break out within, but deliver your attack at a favorable moment. 

*10.* (5) When you start a fire, be to windward of it. Do not attack from the leeward. 

*11.* A wind that rises in the daytime lasts long, but a night breeze soon falls. 

*12.* In every army, the five developments connected with fire must be known, the movements of the stars calculated, and a watch kept for the proper days. 

*13.* Hence those who use fire as an aid to the attack show intelligence; those who use water as an aid to the attack gain an accession of strength. 

*14.* By means of water, an enemy may be intercepted, but not robbed of all his belongings. 

*15.* Unhappy is the fate of one who tries to win his battles and succeed in his attacks without cultivating the spirit of enterprise; for the result is waste of time and general stagnation. 

*16.* Hence the saying: The enlightened ruler lays his plans well ahead; the good general cultivates his resources. 

*17.* Move not unless you see an advantage; use not your troops unless there is something to be gained; fight not unless the position is critical. 

*18.* No ruler should put troops into the field merely to gratify his own spleen; no general should fight a battle simply out of pique. 

*19.* If it is to your advantage, make a forward move; if not, stay where you are. 

*20.* Anger may in time change to gladness; vexation may be succeeded by content. 

*21.* But a kingdom that has once been destroyed can never come again into being; nor can the dead ever be brought back to life. 

*22.* Hence the enlightened ruler is heedful, and the good general full of caution. This is the way to keep a country at peace and an army intact. 

*XIII. The Use of Spies*

*1.* Sun Tzu said: Raising a host of a hundred thousand men and marching them great distances entails heavy loss on the people and a drain on the resources of the State. The daily expenditure will amount to a thousand ounces of silver. There will be commotion at home and abroad,and men will drop down exhausted on the highways. As many as seven hundred thousand families will be impeded in their labor. 

*2.* Hostile armies may face each other for years, striving for the victory which is decided in a single day. This being so, to remain in ignorance of the enemy's condition simply because one grudges the outlay of a hundred ounces of silver in honors and emoluments, is the height ofinhumanity. 

*3.* One who acts thus is no leader of men, no present help to his sovereign, no master of victory. 

*4.* Thus, what enables the wise sovereign and the good general to strike and conquer, and achieve things beyond the reach of ordinary men, is foreknowledge. 

*5.* Now this foreknowledge cannot be elicited from spirits; it cannot be obtained inductively from experience, nor by any deductive calculation. 

*6.* Knowledge of the enemy's dispositions can only be obtained from other men. 

*7.* Hence the use of spies, of whom there are five classes: (1) Local spies; (2) inward spies; (3) converted spies; (4) doomed spies; (5) surviving spies. 

*8.* When these five kinds of spy are all at work, none can discover the secret system. This is called "divine manipulation of the threads." It is the sovereign's most precious faculty. 

*9.* Having local spies means employing the services of the inhabitants of a district. 

*10.* Having inward spies, making use of officials of the enemy. 

*11.* Having converted spies, getting hold of the enemy's spies and using them for our own purposes. 

*12.* Having doomed spies, doing certain things openly for purposes of deception, and allowing our spies to know of them and report them to the enemy. 

*13.* Surviving spies, finally, are those who bring back news from the enemy's camp. 

*14.* Hence it is that which none in the whole army are more intimate relations to be maintained than with spies. None should be more liberally rewarded. In no other business should greater secrecy be preserved. 

*15.* Spies cannot be usefully employed without a certain intuitive sagacity. 

*16.* They cannot be properly managed without benevolence and straightforwardness. 

*17.* Without subtle ingenuity of mind, one cannot make certain of the truth of their reports. 

*18.* Be subtle! be subtle! and use your spies for every kind of business. 

*19.* If a secret piece of news is divulged by a spy before the time is ripe, he must be put to death together with the man to whom the secret was told. 

*20.* Whether the object be to crush an army, to storm a city, or to assassinate an individual, it is always necessary to begin by finding out the names of the attendants, the aides-de-camp, and door-keepers and sentries of the general in command. Our spies must be commissioned toascertain these. 

*21.* The enemy's spies who have come to spy on us must be sought out, tempted with bribes, led away and comfortably housed. Thus they will become converted spies and available for our service. 

*22.* It is through the information brought by the converted spy that we are able to acquire and employ local and inward spies. 

*23.* It is owing to his information, again, that we can cause the doomed spy to carry false tidings to the enemy. 

*24.* Lastly, it is by his information that the surviving spy can be used on appointed occasions. 

*25.* The end and aim of spying in all its five varieties is knowledge of the enemy; and this knowledge can only be derived, in the first instance, from the converted spy. Hence it is essential that the converted spy be treated with the utmost liberality. 

*26.* Of old, the rise of the Yin dynasty was due to I Chih who had served under the Hsia. Likewise, the rise of the Chou dynasty was due to Lu Ya who had served under the Yin. 

*27.* Hence it is only the enlightened ruler and the wise general who will use the highest intelligence of the army for purposes of spying and thereby they achieve great results. Spies are a most important element in water, because on them depends an army's ability to move.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 1, 2015)

Tl;dr


----------



## Null (Aug 1, 2015)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Morbi tristique a dui ut lobortis. Suspendisse diam magna, fermentum nec lacus eu, commodo suscipit dui. Pellentesque erat elit, iaculis ac felis non, sollicitudin mollis purus. Integer imperdiet metus ac risus mattis, id facilisis sem egestas. Maecenas a mollis erat, et vehicula eros. Maecenas quis quam et dolor hendrerit fermentum sit amet ac ex. Aliquam blandit, purus eu vestibulum iaculis, ante ligula aliquam quam, eu sodales orci erat interdum nisi. Nullam ultrices ex sed dolor pharetra, ac scelerisque ante pharetra. Nullam iaculis nunc eget mauris interdum tempor. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Donec felis tellus, interdum vitae justo vel, pretium scelerisque elit. Nunc est justo, sagittis eget urna eget, eleifend fringilla leo. Sed eu pharetra nisi, eu varius odio.

Morbi dapibus urna ac odio lobortis, ut placerat metus sollicitudin. Sed eget felis quis velit sodales finibus. Praesent fringilla augue in tristique ultrices. Nulla facilisi. Suspendisse a aliquam tortor, dictum auctor leo. Cras in dolor porttitor, dignissim arcu at, placerat arcu. Nulla vitae facilisis quam. Suspendisse pretium sapien vel sem faucibus egestas. Suspendisse placerat nibh maximus, venenatis est interdum, gravida lectus. Nunc metus erat, pretium id nisl id, dapibus ultricies ipsum. Ut at lectus id mi mollis auctor. Suspendisse aliquet lectus ac accumsan imperdiet.

Vivamus vitae velit ipsum. Morbi blandit condimentum ipsum non tincidunt. Curabitur in tortor at orci ullamcorper accumsan vestibulum eu urna. Morbi vitae tempus lectus. Curabitur pellentesque aliquet leo, ac eleifend nisl hendrerit quis. Praesent vitae quam urna. Phasellus feugiat purus et quam hendrerit, at cursus erat aliquet. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas.

Etiam pellentesque dui non iaculis consectetur. Nulla eleifend consequat venenatis. Maecenas sit amet magna sit amet ante consequat luctus. Donec in eleifend dui. Nulla ullamcorper nisi quis mi vulputate, vitae eleifend ipsum sodales. Sed vitae mollis odio. Curabitur a eros eu nisi ornare laoreet in ut purus.

Proin condimentum elit a arcu feugiat, ut congue sem finibus. Ut egestas iaculis rutrum. Vestibulum vel libero eros. Mauris rhoncus ante sed sollicitudin venenatis. Proin et sem urna. Nullam efficitur, turpis eget condimentum rhoncus, lectus arcu aliquet elit, a sollicitudin ligula dui in leo. In ligula magna, euismod eget congue id, ultricies nec dui. Fusce ut mi ut dui luctus placerat in in nulla. In finibus in ligula at consequat. Aenean sed lectus pulvinar, fermentum dui at, viverra tellus. Proin id varius metus. Donec velit justo, sollicitudin id tincidunt in, mollis non tellus. Nunc accumsan erat nec leo pulvinar laoreet. Aliquam varius feugiat tellus, nec egestas odio blandit a.

Duis eleifend dui lorem, quis dapibus turpis pulvinar vel. Etiam eu commodo lectus, consequat condimentum augue. Maecenas non tempor neque. Nam eu velit ac velit malesuada eleifend quis dictum erat. Suspendisse turpis eros, tristique eget aliquet molestie, aliquam non nunc. Integer lacinia, ligula a imperdiet venenatis, tortor nunc tempus ligula, ut rhoncus nulla lorem sit amet turpis. Proin posuere malesuada risus at eleifend. Donec aliquam eros id sem molestie, eu convallis ipsum rhoncus. Proin ac arcu rhoncus, interdum ligula quis, tempor lorem. Cras gravida nunc quam, in iaculis sem lobortis aliquet.

Aenean porta velit quis lobortis tincidunt. Nulla cursus viverra nibh non cursus. Quisque arcu libero, blandit vitae faucibus at, ullamcorper eu justo. Pellentesque mollis dignissim pulvinar. Phasellus iaculis purus non dictum dignissim. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Curabitur pretium mauris in fringilla vulputate. Aliquam eu placerat nunc. Duis urna risus, posuere vitae finibus sit amet, aliquam vel purus. Donec consequat, nisi a porttitor varius, mauris augue vulputate risus, quis aliquam lectus magna et nunc. Nunc in gravida purus, pharetra tempus nulla. Proin id posuere mauris. Morbi dictum congue mi sit amet consequat. Maecenas sed quam posuere, pharetra odio quis, pulvinar eros. Quisque posuere hendrerit ligula.

Donec consectetur luctus nunc, et facilisis sapien lobortis vel. Vestibulum aliquam bibendum enim. Aenean at ornare purus. Nullam lacus magna, eleifend in rhoncus sed, mattis id mi. Fusce vel egestas augue, nec rutrum justo. Vivamus aliquam, nisi sit amet elementum cursus, nunc risus consectetur nisi, a hendrerit enim orci in leo. Nulla facilisi. In eget nisl convallis, tristique dolor in, mattis erat.

Fusce nibh lacus, placerat a fringilla eget, pellentesque eget libero. Nam suscipit, lectus sed tincidunt porttitor, est erat ultricies ligula, ut placerat diam nisi vitae turpis. In hendrerit sapien sed purus dictum, vel vehicula nibh efficitur. Mauris faucibus vehicula leo non mollis. Vivamus laoreet ullamcorper justo, id varius mauris elementum at. Maecenas pulvinar augue sed neque tristique, eu venenatis velit pulvinar. Nam gravida id eros at tincidunt. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Duis ipsum massa, porttitor in pellentesque id, suscipit sed metus. Suspendisse potenti. Sed a dolor in est mattis consectetur. Nullam congue dui urna, vulputate dictum nulla scelerisque non. Praesent laoreet metus ac eros laoreet, a hendrerit justo vulputate. Praesent sit amet diam urna. Praesent et vehicula leo. Sed ante magna, sagittis in diam at, commodo blandit libero.

Suspendisse malesuada odio ac feugiat ullamcorper. Nunc varius ipsum vel consectetur placerat. Nam a venenatis nulla. Aliquam ut laoreet ante. Praesent blandit accumsan arcu, sed commodo massa tristique ut. In nec magna dignissim, tristique orci id, gravida dui. Curabitur tincidunt dui est, accumsan facilisis risus faucibus id. Duis eu sodales ex. Aenean convallis tempus faucibus. Curabitur at egestas nibh. Nam sit amet lacus lectus.

Vivamus molestie sodales turpis vitae feugiat. Donec pharetra porta eleifend. Sed commodo varius orci. Cras cursus scelerisque quam eget ullamcorper. Praesent accumsan condimentum nunc. Phasellus cursus enim dolor, ut rhoncus ex dictum in. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Mauris imperdiet est sed vulputate mollis. Nunc eu viverra metus, nec blandit sem. Maecenas sed enim eu sem sagittis auctor et sit amet metus. Praesent sem quam, consectetur venenatis nisl at, venenatis cursus est. Suspendisse et eros lacus. Pellentesque id metus non libero mattis malesuada quis vel ligula. Morbi consequat feugiat efficitur.

Sed lacinia elit a interdum ultrices. Mauris aliquet mi vel urna vulputate, vitae porttitor lorem gravida. Etiam faucibus mauris pulvinar dolor egestas egestas. Nunc porttitor neque urna. Phasellus aliquet eu lorem nec tempor. In ornare nulla at mauris consequat auctor. Praesent nec erat congue, aliquet enim a, ultrices lorem. Cras vitae libero semper, luctus purus ac, interdum nibh. Morbi non libero nisl. Sed lectus neque, euismod aliquet facilisis mattis, finibus et risus. Donec dictum scelerisque sollicitudin. Integer mattis lectus tellus, id consectetur ligula sodales sed. Nam nec urna viverra, finibus nisl at, fermentum sapien. Aenean nec metus non ipsum faucibus egestas eget sit amet lorem. Ut semper mollis est in imperdiet. Vestibulum hendrerit neque non augue hendrerit, vel convallis ligula gravida.

Etiam maximus, lorem luctus venenatis accumsan, velit diam finibus tellus, vel fermentum turpis leo vitae urna. Proin aliquet lobortis augue. Fusce ornare enim magna, eget blandit orci interdum et. Aliquam fringilla odio ultricies est euismod pretium. Fusce in mollis ipsum. Praesent pretium lacus quis ipsum sagittis lobortis. Sed nunc metus, mollis eget elementum eget, ultricies at metus. Aliquam consequat pulvinar elit, at interdum nibh ultrices eget.

Nulla a nisl nec urna condimentum pretium. Proin eu mattis orci. Phasellus augue erat, facilisis ut nulla nec, commodo posuere ex. Nunc sit amet scelerisque odio. Aliquam vehicula ultricies elementum. Aliquam et nulla sem. Ut aliquet tempus molestie. Etiam arcu mi, finibus eu nisi sit amet, imperdiet venenatis sapien. Nulla bibendum semper massa, non pretium magna rhoncus vel. Sed rutrum erat ut massa mattis auctor. Nulla ac aliquam tortor. Aliquam est ex, ultrices eu ullamcorper at, sodales in mi. Quisque vitae nulla lectus. Sed efficitur urna mauris, a placerat ante pharetra a. Fusce et nibh auctor, suscipit nisi in, rutrum nunc. Nulla facilisi.

Nullam a orci a orci tempor varius eget malesuada enim. Ut dictum sem malesuada tristique maximus. Suspendisse tincidunt imperdiet ligula. Duis placerat vehicula massa, interdum maximus urna ultrices sed. Suspendisse a turpis sed velit vestibulum condimentum. Sed et sapien sem. Curabitur posuere ligula urna, eget ultricies erat efficitur eget. Maecenas venenatis, magna sed vulputate posuere, purus leo hendrerit ipsum, eget auctor neque leo a dui. Maecenas faucibus est nibh, sed tincidunt felis imperdiet quis. Suspendisse vestibulum, mauris vel ullamcorper rutrum, leo quam cursus mi, id suscipit nulla lectus eget odio. Donec nisl odio, lacinia rhoncus varius eu, malesuada quis quam. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Integer ac cursus enim.

Nullam sollicitudin sodales suscipit. Mauris ornare, nibh sit amet varius condimentum, augue ligula pulvinar orci, quis vulputate dui dui eu justo. Pellentesque pulvinar feugiat hendrerit. Aenean egestas est vel eros aliquam sollicitudin. Quisque dictum leo sed nisl volutpat pellentesque. Pellentesque sem urna, porta non velit quis, hendrerit rhoncus ex. Phasellus id odio vel felis scelerisque molestie eget ac neque. Nullam molestie commodo ex vitae ultricies. Nam gravida magna vel nulla laoreet pulvinar. Suspendisse mattis turpis a nulla convallis finibus. Donec pellentesque fermentum felis, nec fermentum elit volutpat ac. Donec molestie erat sed erat finibus malesuada. In tincidunt purus ac tincidunt porttitor.

Duis lectus leo, porttitor et dui sed, laoreet euismod tortor. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Nullam elementum sem quis eros fringilla, ac ultricies risus auctor. Fusce interdum nisl augue, et pharetra ex tincidunt in. In et sapien nec sem interdum suscipit. Nam id leo mi. Vestibulum sodales egestas accumsan. Quisque eu ipsum vel velit faucibus ultricies. Suspendisse dictum fringilla ex. Praesent condimentum hendrerit velit, ac mollis velit vestibulum ac. Proin ultrices, lacus vel imperdiet vehicula, erat odio molestie quam, non ullamcorper felis mi sit amet urna. Nunc eu purus tincidunt, vehicula arcu et, molestie tellus. Sed vel est in turpis vestibulum pellentesque. Ut consectetur justo ac iaculis hendrerit.

Aliquam vel erat lorem. Cras ut gravida erat. Maecenas aliquam erat et turpis consectetur accumsan. Proin dignissim nulla ultrices aliquam rhoncus. Proin pulvinar non neque sed convallis. Vivamus semper dui magna, sed auctor arcu pulvinar quis. Curabitur suscipit fringilla justo, ut fermentum felis rutrum nec. Nunc lobortis nisi eu libero lacinia, eu mollis ligula dapibus. Pellentesque mollis faucibus gravida.

Pellentesque sodales nunc quis egestas pellentesque. Aliquam eu ligula urna. Quisque sollicitudin odio ac mollis tincidunt. Donec tincidunt massa in libero mollis faucibus. Sed sed ex vitae est eleifend rutrum et sed enim. Suspendisse eu varius nunc. Ut nunc augue, congue id elit sed, interdum sodales dolor. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. In hendrerit iaculis orci, sit amet lobortis ante sagittis commodo. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Donec metus lorem, rutrum id sollicitudin sit amet, suscipit ac turpis. Pellentesque libero arcu, mollis id placerat ut, dictum vitae mauris.

Proin non justo hendrerit, dictum nulla sed, elementum velit. Vestibulum sit amet dictum velit, quis mollis sem. Aenean sodales orci ut tempor sagittis. Suspendisse purus neque, scelerisque a nibh et, vehicula mattis orci. Sed in lacinia quam. Nunc varius condimentum malesuada. Mauris eros diam, ornare non feugiat id, consequat nec mi. Duis nec nibh non eros eleifend feugiat. Nulla eget quam sit amet tortor maximus egestas in vitae erat.

Praesent ultricies nisi id arcu pellentesque, eget laoreet elit fermentum. Suspendisse potenti. Pellentesque bibendum tellus vel sollicitudin vehicula. Aliquam id nisl tellus. Vivamus facilisis a risus pulvinar fringilla. Phasellus efficitur ante at magna efficitur, id eleifend mauris iaculis. In ultricies, tortor in venenatis vestibulum, diam diam gravida nunc, in posuere turpis lacus sit amet ipsum.

Fusce porta, enim sed fermentum vulputate, lectus felis dictum ipsum, et finibus massa mauris sed tellus. Mauris sit amet tincidunt velit, vitae iaculis tortor. Duis eu nulla auctor, venenatis ante condimentum, efficitur eros. Quisque rutrum tortor ut ante auctor tincidunt. Nulla sit amet turpis ac elit vulputate fermentum sed sed ex. Morbi placerat interdum scelerisque. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Vivamus semper ligula at nunc condimentum feugiat. Praesent fermentum imperdiet ipsum nec semper. Vestibulum cursus dui et ipsum consequat porttitor. Praesent suscipit felis velit, quis maximus magna interdum ac. Fusce aliquam nulla eget vulputate dictum.

Integer sit amet odio sed libero tincidunt tempus. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Etiam viverra orci non leo egestas lobortis. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nullam arcu diam, porttitor nec magna vitae, gravida elementum augue. Fusce nec vulputate orci. Fusce aliquam velit vehicula tincidunt ultrices. In eu condimentum libero. Maecenas faucibus scelerisque libero vel varius.

Vestibulum vitae porttitor nibh. Mauris a sollicitudin augue. Aliquam erat volutpat. Donec sit amet vestibulum mauris, varius aliquam urna. Cras laoreet tortor dolor, ac lobortis elit sodales in. Vestibulum sit amet est sapien. Aliquam tortor augue, viverra iaculis interdum a, viverra at erat. Cras vulputate tortor interdum ex laoreet, vehicula luctus velit auctor. Praesent dapibus et nisl ut lobortis. Quisque ac ante et urna consectetur eleifend.

Mauris dictum vulputate quam, in dapibus diam consequat at. Vivamus dictum sollicitudin sapien. Proin lobortis commodo tellus id fermentum. Etiam congue dignissim nunc non pulvinar. Nunc volutpat ex vehicula pulvinar ullamcorper. Mauris et tellus dolor. Etiam facilisis ornare gravida. Nulla enim quam, semper id dui eget, facilisis consequat turpis.

Aliquam mi felis, condimentum vel egestas nec, consectetur eu ligula. Curabitur porttitor, nulla quis tempor blandit, massa ipsum dictum sem, nec condimentum mi sem nec lacus. Pellentesque imperdiet, dolor a blandit ornare, nisi ante faucibus ex, et mattis enim eros luctus ante. Cras condimentum id purus id semper. Proin quis orci lorem. Pellentesque ac erat quis est varius volutpat a molestie massa. Donec dapibus posuere quam, quis maximus quam sodales a. Morbi eu lorem pretium, efficitur dolor vel, tempus quam.

Aliquam lectus diam, interdum eget rutrum et, bibendum sit amet erat. Sed sit amet viverra dui. Fusce vitae libero at erat convallis tincidunt. Ut cursus dictum nibh a scelerisque. In luctus risus aliquam nisl tincidunt, eu blandit nunc porta. Fusce ornare est quis sapien tristique, at dapibus nunc pellentesque. Aliquam pellentesque dolor sit amet sapien aliquet blandit.

Mauris congue auctor faucibus. Cras posuere volutpat nunc, eget egestas elit egestas nec. Nullam volutpat massa vel porttitor dictum. Aenean mollis gravida sapien quis rhoncus. In orci est, posuere non euismod et, scelerisque sit amet tortor. Fusce venenatis id arcu id condimentum. Nam vel lorem nec mi fermentum elementum nec ut neque. Suspendisse cursus, lacus quis tempor vestibulum, mauris ex tristique leo, et tincidunt sapien leo eu turpis.

Integer congue imperdiet metus faucibus vulputate. Vivamus condimentum purus sit amet tortor bibendum, at vehicula turpis laoreet. Mauris venenatis nec nisi in venenatis. Sed eget augue diam. Pellentesque interdum velit scelerisque convallis accumsan. Quisque ultricies consectetur diam vitae hendrerit. Fusce laoreet vitae risus eu dapibus. Suspendisse pharetra consectetur nibh, ut pulvinar erat mattis luctus. Sed eleifend gravida mollis. Duis malesuada pretium lacus, et accumsan felis eleifend ut. Phasellus accumsan, ante vitae rhoncus ornare, orci felis varius mi, ac facilisis nunc arcu a augue. Pellentesque eu mauris vitae lectus semper vulputate vel id diam. Praesent lobortis, elit vitae dignissim dictum, felis ligula maximus nulla, in porta leo sem vitae odio. Pellentesque vel elit vitae nisl venenatis suscipit nec id ipsum. Proin at dolor ac massa hendrerit vulputate.

Phasellus varius vulputate lectus in consectetur. Phasellus ante dolor, tempus ut placerat ut, efficitur sit amet mi. Etiam nunc nulla, interdum in blandit a, varius quis ligula. Cras semper commodo posuere. In a efficitur diam. Vestibulum malesuada tristique sem eget sodales. Sed imperdiet, diam in vehicula pulvinar, eros elit vehicula quam, nec mollis leo quam sit amet leo. Donec venenatis congue velit, eu sagittis mi imperdiet nec. Nulla faucibus odio lacus. Vivamus in est ac metus suscipit laoreet non eget nunc. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Aliquam erat volutpat. Vestibulum lacinia interdum nulla, eu facilisis ligula blandit quis. Praesent malesuada sapien non ligula finibus tempor. Integer nec risus dolor.

Sed venenatis elit at sem faucibus placerat. Integer aliquet, leo a hendrerit malesuada, arcu lacus pharetra velit, at maximus arcu ipsum at diam. Nullam lacinia, ligula tincidunt hendrerit volutpat, quam sem vestibulum leo, vel euismod metus eros at velit. Sed porttitor lorem nec magna semper, nec tempor tellus accumsan. In varius cursus cursus. Pellentesque quis magna quis purus euismod posuere. Integer sed diam laoreet, blandit dolor quis, convallis metus. Vestibulum porttitor ac lacus non consequat. Donec vel felis viverra, gravida lorem sed, euismod nibh. Morbi ornare, tortor at condimentum elementum, est ante sollicitudin orci, at iaculis mauris quam vitae massa. Quisque at metus sed metus lobortis sodales eu tristique sem.

Maecenas convallis lobortis nibh in ullamcorper. Nam aliquam pretium gravida. Etiam vitae ultricies elit. Cras mollis lorem nec velit mattis auctor. Vivamus a auctor leo, at imperdiet eros. Duis at dignissim ante. Donec quis magna nisl.

Vivamus sagittis erat sit amet feugiat maximus. Vivamus in dui eget massa aliquam tempus. Pellentesque mollis sem vitae blandit tempus. Proin semper mauris ligula, a sodales ante venenatis vitae. Vivamus pellentesque sollicitudin iaculis. In vulputate neque facilisis, porttitor lectus sit amet, dignissim enim. Nullam malesuada semper bibendum. Suspendisse potenti. Morbi vitae consectetur sem, eget fringilla lectus. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Mauris nec justo sit amet ex sodales aliquam. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit.

Integer hendrerit nulla at felis tempus, sed posuere ligula tincidunt. In cursus mollis malesuada. Mauris vitae viverra justo. Integer dignissim nulla eget nunc sodales interdum. Integer interdum gravida orci at eleifend. Pellentesque dictum ut mauris finibus eleifend. Ut ante mauris, dignissim nec eros eget, imperdiet lacinia sem. Vestibulum lacus nisl, imperdiet quis sodales vel, ullamcorper quis ex. Aenean eu ex eu justo ultricies pulvinar eget ac ipsum. Morbi interdum, nunc nec efficitur pulvinar, nisl sem pharetra odio, id ornare leo diam vitae dui.

Fusce id quam eleifend, porttitor erat id, malesuada metus. In maximus elit sed sem rutrum, et sagittis nisi eleifend. Donec ultrices enim eget mi tincidunt ornare. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Phasellus feugiat at est nec auctor. Sed arcu eros, aliquet a interdum eget, lobortis non quam. Suspendisse congue, augue in semper tincidunt, sem nisl efficitur nunc, in viverra quam elit ac diam. Nullam tempus ante sed leo vehicula bibendum. Etiam tristique arcu a risus dignissim, at imperdiet nisi blandit. Maecenas semper risus in est molestie sodales. Vestibulum eu vehicula magna, sed eleifend ligula. Morbi lectus enim, consectetur id ante et, lobortis viverra augue. Praesent lacinia dolor ut ultricies tincidunt. Aenean commodo aliquet odio non blandit. Nulla lacus augue, tristique eget rhoncus ac, rhoncus at odio.

Phasellus consequat suscipit consectetur. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Maecenas sem risus, rutrum sed odio ac, posuere malesuada turpis. Nullam nisi odio, sagittis et mi vitae, tempor porta nisl. Aenean ut ante tincidunt, pellentesque neque eu, convallis mi. Ut varius et tellus eu rutrum. Aliquam vitae eros et nisi egestas consequat ut ut odio. Donec maximus arcu in lectus interdum eleifend.

Pellentesque aliquam vulputate tortor, a ornare lectus mattis in. Integer ut sem id magna vulputate lobortis ac ac diam. Etiam nec nulla mattis, ornare sapien quis, sodales nisi. Nullam viverra scelerisque quam eget dignissim. Duis consequat dui at tempor laoreet. Aliquam erat volutpat. Nam scelerisque lacus tincidunt mi dictum, eu luctus mauris accumsan. Morbi eget imperdiet mi, a lacinia erat. Fusce malesuada ornare tellus, vitae luctus nisi venenatis ac. Vivamus non ultricies turpis. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Ut ac enim a est pretium malesuada. Cras varius lorem vitae mi ullamcorper fermentum.

In ullamcorper augue nec rhoncus aliquam. Vestibulum tempus et ligula sit amet rutrum. Curabitur quis aliquet leo, eget consequat ligula. Aliquam in porta libero. Aliquam euismod justo eu dolor iaculis, eu euismod elit volutpat. Maecenas lorem enim, mollis eu nunc suscipit, sagittis porta nisl. Praesent dolor velit, pellentesque sed massa eget, blandit sodales quam. Nunc a neque libero. Nam ullamcorper gravida nunc in feugiat. Donec vel tincidunt nibh. Nunc ut magna laoreet, ultrices risus sed, pulvinar est. Vestibulum elementum mauris tellus, bibendum luctus felis rutrum non. Etiam sed finibus dui, quis tempor eros.

Nunc sed eleifend orci. Donec mi erat, tincidunt non facilisis sit amet, condimentum eget dolor. Praesent facilisis risus ac eros pretium suscipit hendrerit quis mauris. Integer at molestie lorem. Etiam sit amet sollicitudin ligula, hendrerit consequat arcu. Donec nulla neque, egestas sed efficitur at, faucibus vitae tortor. Aliquam ut justo sit amet ex aliquam mollis quis sed justo. Curabitur venenatis ex vitae massa scelerisque, non pretium dui finibus. In viverra et urna eget blandit. Maecenas sapien lectus, porttitor a ligula quis, accumsan gravida nisi. Integer et ex dictum, convallis nibh sed, sodales sem. Quisque vel posuere nibh.

Phasellus nunc mauris, rhoncus ac viverra sed, ultricies ac tortor. Integer sit amet orci suscipit, varius nibh et, cursus enim. Etiam sollicitudin magna nisl, vitae malesuada nibh dictum eu. Nullam aliquet velit nisl, vitae efficitur felis consectetur a. Cras sit amet augue lectus. Donec a rhoncus purus. Donec posuere ultrices dapibus. Sed malesuada dignissim felis, vel rhoncus sapien ullamcorper non. Curabitur sagittis purus urna, et eleifend ex dapibus accumsan. Donec malesuada fermentum mattis. Morbi ornare non mauris ac congue. Aenean in laoreet nunc. Phasellus eu dui eget sapien efficitur fermentum eget eu dui.

Vivamus eleifend dolor enim, a sollicitudin arcu ultrices non. Pellentesque id turpis accumsan, vestibulum risus quis, tempor justo. Fusce non justo magna. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Quisque commodo iaculis bibendum. Curabitur efficitur, nulla at hendrerit accumsan, sapien sem scelerisque velit, at fermentum odio orci sed odio. Cras placerat sagittis libero, non congue turpis. Sed dapibus placerat tempus.

Mauris efficitur, urna eu tristique laoreet, leo magna auctor nunc, eget ullamcorper nisl dolor interdum justo. Proin hendrerit tellus sem, sit amet elementum eros lobortis a. Suspendisse posuere ipsum volutpat maximus sodales. Maecenas fringilla lorem quis sem finibus, nec tempus diam varius. Duis non nisl elementum, malesuada purus et, pellentesque est. Praesent urna felis, ultricies ut est a, elementum mattis augue. Cras aliquam erat felis, sit amet blandit mi congue nec. In metus lacus, sagittis vel leo ut, viverra ultrices magna. Sed ac lacinia arcu. Morbi sollicitudin eget orci nec fermentum. Vivamus faucibus sem eu nibh malesuada, non sodales felis congue. Fusce posuere egestas lacus sit amet egestas. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Praesent sagittis dictum tellus eget ullamcorper. Nulla facilisi.

Vestibulum congue a nibh vestibulum pellentesque. Quisque sed nisl nec velit dapibus euismod a sit amet sem. Cras diam felis, gravida eu dolor vel, pharetra cursus est. Curabitur sollicitudin tincidunt urna, non laoreet erat lobortis vitae. Morbi nec neque in erat volutpat congue eget at massa. Aenean et eleifend tellus, sit amet lacinia leo. Suspendisse tincidunt, tellus nec dictum vestibulum, augue nunc gravida turpis, at porttitor diam ipsum vitae ante. Duis ultrices nulla sagittis magna sodales, non vestibulum massa auctor. Donec a ligula orci. Sed vel hendrerit odio. Cras sed dolor at lorem sagittis cursus. In metus tellus, lacinia euismod faucibus ut, ullamcorper vitae eros. Morbi ut lacus sodales, dictum lacus non, sollicitudin quam.

Aenean feugiat sollicitudin urna ac ultricies. In suscipit enim et libero consectetur, quis vulputate velit tristique. Donec in dignissim magna, non suscipit sem. Suspendisse eget molestie massa. Integer et nisl sed orci congue interdum. Morbi posuere nibh ut sapien mattis feugiat. Ut dapibus sem sed sem eleifend, a condimentum nisl egestas. Nunc blandit, sapien nec suscipit vulputate, magna nunc viverra risus, eget hendrerit massa magna suscipit metus. Maecenas bibendum cursus nisl vel luctus. Phasellus vel feugiat risus.

Duis vitae tincidunt lorem. Sed pretium non eros et ultrices. Vestibulum accumsan varius enim, et vehicula augue tempus laoreet. Vestibulum at luctus quam, eget pellentesque justo. Donec at viverra dui. Duis velit augue, tincidunt condimentum mi dapibus, cursus venenatis urna. Integer id venenatis neque.

Nam quis libero cursus enim eleifend pretium finibus eu ipsum. In pulvinar tristique mauris sit amet lacinia. Aliquam accumsan vitae leo et scelerisque. Integer id tincidunt dui, sed mollis nibh. Etiam elementum felis vel sollicitudin eleifend. Quisque at pulvinar erat, in tristique urna. Maecenas hendrerit interdum egestas.

Suspendisse nec nisl ex. Fusce massa turpis, malesuada nec ipsum ut, faucibus fermentum lorem. Praesent enim magna, rutrum in tempor quis, condimentum sit amet velit. Phasellus et auctor leo. Nulla placerat commodo odio et vulputate. Pellentesque id mollis erat. Praesent tincidunt dapibus lectus, sit amet elementum quam. Nam fringilla interdum placerat. Suspendisse bibendum nisi vitae placerat mollis. Praesent sodales lobortis leo. Etiam hendrerit, ligula id placerat commodo, nibh massa facilisis ipsum, ut posuere neque ante ut nulla. Nam laoreet massa ante, id maximus purus laoreet vel. Donec ligula turpis, lacinia vitae faucibus eu, sollicitudin at odio.

Vestibulum nec leo id nisi aliquam molestie. Donec vel ex ornare, tempor orci sit amet, pharetra odio. Sed ultricies rhoncus turpis, at consequat ex volutpat in. Aliquam egestas eget massa at sagittis. Vivamus elementum sem vitae risus consectetur, non euismod dui placerat. Suspendisse a sapien nunc. Proin nisl urna, luctus ut sagittis id, auctor et lorem. Sed convallis commodo felis sed fringilla. Sed cursus id tortor eget maximus. Nulla commodo sit amet sapien vel tincidunt. Sed justo est, efficitur vitae sodales ut, placerat eget lectus. Aliquam interdum dolor id gravida varius. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Praesent sed magna nibh. Fusce arcu ex, euismod in lorem porta, varius elementum nunc. Quisque ut metus molestie, pharetra lorem nec, varius sapien.

Vivamus consequat, est vel feugiat scelerisque, metus turpis fringilla est, vitae bibendum nulla neque at libero. Duis viverra mauris at turpis sagittis, eu consequat purus ultrices. Mauris varius nunc id lorem feugiat tempor. Integer eget ligula nec massa faucibus tempor. Quisque vehicula mattis magna, vitae semper dolor ultrices et. Quisque tempor ipsum eu magna pellentesque, at cursus est placerat. Praesent consequat aliquam eros, vitae posuere libero posuere lacinia. Suspendisse nunc est, lobortis ut ex at, malesuada rhoncus massa. Donec pulvinar sapien a turpis sollicitudin porttitor. Fusce mattis sollicitudin pulvinar.

Proin velit velit, pulvinar ut eros sit amet, rhoncus tempus nunc. Morbi tempor, metus id laoreet lacinia, urna ligula pellentesque lacus, id scelerisque sapien est sit amet eros. Nam gravida lorem orci, a imperdiet neque tempus quis. Nunc ornare mi eget eros vehicula consequat. Nulla malesuada libero at sollicitudin tincidunt. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Nulla facilisi. Proin auctor varius dui sed maximus. Phasellus in elit luctus, suscipit velit non, commodo libero. Donec sit amet est purus. Pellentesque elementum ullamcorper arcu nec luctus. Aliquam condimentum nibh vitae neque interdum, convallis porta lacus imperdiet. Fusce id neque sapien. Mauris hendrerit interdum pellentesque. Nam vitae lectus venenatis, volutpat ipsum volutpat, vestibulum mi.

Sed egestas, magna nec laoreet auctor, enim nulla feugiat mi, ac ultricies nibh nunc id sem. Sed risus ante, tincidunt vitae pretium eu, egestas sed lorem. Mauris sagittis tempus eleifend. Quisque suscipit diam leo, vitae elementum tellus semper vel. Nam dictum ipsum ac lorem ornare feugiat. Aenean quis nisl id dui venenatis fringilla. Morbi posuere, mauris sit amet aliquam varius, metus justo condimentum augue, facilisis molestie ex ex sit amet libero.

Vivamus egestas leo in ante congue, id pulvinar felis facilisis. In mollis luctus congue. Nulla ac tempus orci. Duis eget diam a lorem placerat luctus vel eu elit. Vestibulum pellentesque elit metus, eu maximus quam lobortis nec. Nunc malesuada congue congue. Nullam venenatis enim nec purus sollicitudin, ut aliquam est scelerisque. Duis pharetra semper augue eget hendrerit. Ut mauris enim, lobortis vitae facilisis at, pretium non arcu.

Vivamus nisl magna, semper eu porttitor eget, consequat non orci. Quisque in volutpat est, eget sollicitudin nisi. Curabitur blandit nisl mauris, eget tristique erat tempor a. Cras sed fermentum purus, eu dapibus arcu. Praesent aliquam magna et est interdum viverra. Phasellus gravida pretium diam, ut porttitor neque mattis quis. Sed in metus vitae enim luctus cursus. Phasellus dapibus dolor et faucibus eleifend. Maecenas tristique fringilla lectus ut dictum.

Aenean pretium enim a risus aliquam, in convallis risus fermentum. Donec nec erat eu dui egestas maximus. Phasellus volutpat, leo nec bibendum interdum, arcu sapien tincidunt tellus, in vulputate nunc odio eu neque. Cras iaculis molestie vulputate. Cras nec justo quis leo ornare varius nec quis ex. Curabitur a aliquam mi, malesuada consectetur massa. Quisque magna nulla, mollis ac malesuada at, scelerisque non mi. Nulla tincidunt at augue a lacinia. Aenean sit amet auctor massa. Suspendisse potenti. Nam posuere varius neque, ac faucibus mauris molestie at. Sed ut lectus arcu. Aliquam nec elit non urna viverra interdum. Vestibulum vel placerat eros, vitae aliquet enim. Mauris purus eros, pretium vitae tincidunt tristique, vulputate non tortor.

Morbi consequat mollis ligula sit amet ullamcorper. Curabitur interdum sapien a felis egestas, ut faucibus nulla porttitor. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nunc quam ex, aliquam eget auctor et, venenatis eu metus. Aliquam aliquet mauris a massa ornare, vel sollicitudin neque interdum. In dictum augue vitae mauris malesuada, in ultrices nulla dapibus. Sed ac vulputate nisl. Morbi ultrices lacinia augue sit amet porttitor. Etiam at fermentum magna, non elementum turpis. Duis efficitur neque et libero convallis vulputate.

Phasellus fringilla vestibulum augue id tempor. Nam fermentum felis erat, at tincidunt sapien pulvinar vitae. Quisque nibh felis, maximus non felis in, rutrum semper turpis. Etiam vel hendrerit ipsum. Aliquam erat volutpat. In et euismod lectus, gravida dapibus ex. Vivamus ultricies vitae sapien dignissim congue. Duis lobortis, odio in consequat tristique, enim augue cursus nibh, id iaculis est nisi ut tellus. Nam id tellus nisl. Nullam dolor velit, volutpat eu iaculis quis, dignissim vel massa. Vivamus dignissim arcu sed eleifend posuere. Duis eu urna tellus.

Morbi commodo dui erat. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Mauris et nisl sed leo scelerisque scelerisque nec in neque. Cras et lobortis ex, ac vulputate ipsum. Proin aliquet libero eget turpis facilisis, nec consequat felis iaculis. Fusce luctus sit amet purus eleifend mollis. Fusce convallis dolor quis lacus eleifend, sed blandit ipsum feugiat. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Etiam placerat, est in maximus molestie, urna arcu fermentum odio, eu luctus ante ipsum convallis ex. Pellentesque mollis lacus ac ipsum varius, vitae malesuada augue vestibulum. Duis interdum dolor et efficitur tempus.

Praesent commodo dolor eu tincidunt porta. Nam at luctus felis, in egestas nisi. Etiam eget velit dictum, ultricies purus vitae, maximus lectus. Vivamus ut hendrerit nunc. Etiam quam erat, tempor tempus malesuada eu, porta at nibh. Nam auctor placerat nisi, fringilla vehicula velit laoreet nec. Aliquam commodo, leo accumsan varius sollicitudin, magna magna blandit tortor, ut bibendum mi leo ut tortor. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Pellentesque pharetra feugiat sagittis. Maecenas aliquet tellus viverra ultricies ornare. Curabitur eleifend odio urna, at euismod augue eleifend vel. Maecenas sed eros in leo gravida scelerisque mollis vel ipsum. Nam ullamcorper magna nisi, nec faucibus dui egestas vitae. Nam neque felis, eleifend quis diam luctus, scelerisque sodales nulla. In sed diam nisi. Vivamus et posuere tortor.

Nullam justo magna, fringilla et eros at, rhoncus convallis nisi. Nulla tempor justo nec metus tempor pharetra. Maecenas mollis justo eu rutrum fermentum. Sed luctus lorem sit amet metus scelerisque, at imperdiet nulla varius. Curabitur vehicula mauris nec nunc faucibus, id consequat libero maximus. Sed iaculis nibh vitae est pharetra, ut luctus leo ultricies. Duis ligula nisi, eleifend ut sem lacinia, fringilla finibus libero. Praesent euismod placerat convallis. Aenean et turpis eu augue elementum elementum.

Phasellus vehicula leo nulla, eget blandit velit tempor scelerisque. Suspendisse in ipsum a est maximus ultrices. Vivamus viverra augue sit amet ante congue ultrices. Donec ut gravida nisl. Nunc leo ligula, gravida et rutrum sit amet, dictum quis felis. Suspendisse ac augue eleifend, accumsan purus nec, vestibulum libero. Quisque imperdiet purus id ultricies luctus. Etiam placerat varius tempus. In eu nulla dignissim, luctus leo ut, pharetra sem. Praesent malesuada varius rutrum. Nunc urna ipsum, efficitur sit amet ligula quis, viverra pretium est. Nulla id laoreet justo. Curabitur ut lacus vitae nulla interdum laoreet ut vitae odio. Duis finibus nisi eu velit efficitur cursus. Nulla ultricies sem id tempus ultrices. Quisque non eleifend lorem.

Fusce fermentum pulvinar mattis. Suspendisse potenti. Nulla vehicula eros ut rhoncus rutrum. Etiam scelerisque dolor nec lorem volutpat consequat. Sed vel nulla egestas, tempor diam in, dapibus nisl. Aliquam ornare urna eget placerat semper. Etiam eget ligula lectus. Nam pellentesque augue pretium nisl pulvinar dictum. Nunc eu dui ac purus hendrerit pulvinar quis nec magna.

Curabitur sagittis elementum diam, vitae fermentum nisi elementum nec. Fusce porttitor rhoncus massa sit amet viverra. Cras luctus tempus turpis, vel lobortis sem. Donec quis justo ipsum. Ut urna arcu, finibus id dui nec, convallis cursus arcu. Proin nunc est, pharetra quis suscipit sagittis, dictum vitae risus. Vestibulum lorem est, volutpat luctus libero sit amet, fermentum sollicitudin odio. In consequat vulputate justo at vulputate.

Sed nec mauris et elit interdum laoreet. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Quisque elit orci, commodo in tempor vitae, lobortis auctor dui. Maecenas sit amet mollis dui, at laoreet quam. Aliquam ullamcorper egestas quam a vulputate. Mauris erat risus, ultricies scelerisque odio nec, volutpat aliquam tellus. Vestibulum rhoncus lectus mauris, ut consequat odio sagittis ut. Praesent convallis porta nisi, et efficitur quam pellentesque vel. Vestibulum consectetur ut mi ac blandit. Nulla viverra aliquet lorem non tincidunt. Nunc ut massa sollicitudin neque tempus venenatis.

Duis feugiat sapien elit, vel accumsan felis hendrerit ac. In erat ligula, ultrices eu sagittis sit amet, vestibulum in mi. In et quam nec nulla hendrerit ultrices nec nec orci. Ut cursus, dolor sed mollis efficitur, sapien purus vehicula lorem, in dignissim augue eros quis turpis. Mauris sollicitudin mauris urna, sit amet maximus ex dapibus sed. Morbi mattis diam nunc, vitae auctor lorem tincidunt at. Donec consequat venenatis lacinia. Maecenas varius, turpis a scelerisque feugiat, diam ex cursus dui, id bibendum felis enim id nisi. Fusce nibh velit, rutrum at tortor vel, venenatis mattis libero. Sed ac ante ex. Nunc at interdum nibh. Quisque vel turpis tempor, imperdiet ex sed, consectetur nisi. Nullam quis est eu magna tristique egestas interdum a ligula. Sed finibus dui libero, in elementum ligula tempus a.

Fusce interdum justo in mi rhoncus, viverra fermentum diam porttitor. Sed ac velit quis odio dictum feugiat. Integer convallis tempor sem, at condimentum nulla venenatis nec. Etiam lorem leo, sollicitudin vel risus vel, tempor consequat orci. Quisque dapibus dignissim turpis, sit amet finibus augue euismod in. Sed viverra, massa id viverra fringilla, eros ligula bibendum felis, vel maximus dolor dui a nunc. In et bibendum elit. Nulla ac nisi sit amet odio condimentum consequat. Maecenas sed lectus tincidunt, scelerisque sem vitae, iaculis nisl. Fusce luctus massa lacus, ac fringilla purus aliquam eget. Curabitur ipsum nunc, suscipit nec venenatis at, faucibus quis magna. Morbi non quam vulputate, rhoncus turpis eu, accumsan justo. Pellentesque suscipit ligula in magna malesuada finibus. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos.

Nam pellentesque rutrum metus sed consectetur. Morbi lorem nibh, interdum in condimentum id, interdum eget purus. Quisque at urna egestas, pharetra ante sed, efficitur nulla. Nulla facilisi. Proin a tellus cursus lorem varius volutpat. Nam ipsum risus, tristique sed scelerisque et, interdum quis lorem. Phasellus et nunc et augue interdum elementum. Sed fermentum convallis ante, ut sagittis tellus auctor eget. Nam viverra mauris laoreet nibh dignissim feugiat. Duis dignissim orci et enim accumsan vestibulum vel id neque. Proin scelerisque scelerisque dolor, sed tincidunt nisl congue at. In tincidunt facilisis mi sed lobortis. Sed sodales, lectus et efficitur convallis, nisl enim lacinia metus, quis ultrices nulla mi non orci. Vestibulum suscipit, libero id gravida tristique, est augue dictum felis, quis convallis ex elit id erat. Praesent posuere quis purus ac sagittis. Praesent tempor nec tellus quis fringilla.

Maecenas ac enim faucibus, sagittis urna a, rutrum mauris. Ut feugiat risus eget lectus porttitor mollis. Vivamus fringilla aliquet mauris vitae posuere. Aenean malesuada iaculis condimentum. Phasellus volutpat at turpis sed ultrices. Cras tristique tortor vitae lectus ornare sodales. Curabitur sapien mi, hendrerit nec sodales sed, bibendum luctus augue. Curabitur aliquet ultrices ante et bibendum. Mauris tempor vestibulum tortor ut viverra. Morbi eget nibh vel mi molestie tempus a a nibh. Sed nisl ipsum, rutrum ut lobortis vitae, ornare commodo tortor.

Aliquam ligula tortor, iaculis vel ante ac, dignissim mollis justo. Nunc vitae augue velit. Suspendisse cursus eget diam ac accumsan. Curabitur bibendum tincidunt fringilla. Aenean ut mi scelerisque, placerat erat eu, rutrum augue. Quisque eget pulvinar odio. Aenean sapien justo, volutpat eu enim ut, vestibulum convallis lorem. Nullam metus orci, fermentum ac gravida vitae, laoreet quis turpis. Proin efficitur mauris lorem, volutpat convallis magna facilisis accumsan. Integer malesuada mi ut erat ultricies aliquam. Phasellus malesuada interdum vestibulum.

Integer rutrum fermentum est a ultricies. Nulla facilisi. Proin ut consequat est. Suspendisse vitae odio justo. Vivamus a ullamcorper nibh. In at interdum metus. Duis tempus dui vel nunc vehicula, porta gravida purus laoreet. Fusce eget sagittis tellus. Nullam vel semper justo, sed pharetra ipsum. Integer hendrerit tortor sed velit commodo, id volutpat nibh congue. Vestibulum a elementum leo.

Suspendisse id neque aliquam, elementum ante et, mollis tortor. Morbi iaculis venenatis orci, at convallis nisl dignissim quis. Fusce luctus efficitur eros ut imperdiet. Ut et pharetra felis, vel viverra neque. Suspendisse viverra tortor nisi, ac tempor turpis hendrerit in. Aliquam suscipit tortor eu est volutpat consectetur. Nulla facilisi. Nunc finibus neque ut quam efficitur suscipit. Praesent pharetra at nulla nec elementum. Nam tempor porta cursus. Aliquam erat volutpat. Etiam blandit orci id turpis dictum aliquet. Proin ut velit vestibulum, condimentum sapien ultrices, ornare diam. Aliquam ac bibendum metus.

Duis iaculis nisi eget sapien efficitur ultricies. Donec laoreet purus eget orci sodales tristique. Cras et nisl ac diam porttitor euismod. Vivamus nec accumsan massa. Aliquam sodales imperdiet fringilla. Ut et erat elementum, rhoncus justo vitae, finibus lectus. Donec nec leo felis. Integer facilisis tincidunt lacus, tempor convallis ipsum efficitur in. Curabitur non auctor ligula, eget consequat turpis.

Aenean gravida porta risus pharetra aliquet. Suspendisse potenti. Curabitur rutrum, nisl at tincidunt ultrices, tellus nisi varius elit, sed ornare orci purus ut odio. Fusce non dolor et turpis malesuada sagittis sit amet hendrerit metus. Pellentesque ut elit quis ex efficitur auctor. Sed vitae tincidunt risus. Aliquam erat volutpat. Aliquam in semper est. Nam sed ante in elit posuere vulputate. Vivamus sem enim, rhoncus sed leo a, maximus varius lacus. Proin eu elementum ex. Aliquam at dictum sapien.

Sed lacinia a neque a posuere. Pellentesque lorem tellus, elementum id sem sed, pretium placerat dolor. Suspendisse sagittis in nisi euismod tincidunt. Praesent fermentum tincidunt ligula, eget sagittis justo. Nunc interdum ut lorem sit amet euismod. Sed nec nisi dolor. Duis tincidunt tempus augue varius pellentesque. Nulla eu nibh ac dolor tristique luctus nec eu est. Nullam ut ipsum arcu.

Pellentesque imperdiet quam urna, vitae dapibus ligula aliquet sit amet. Cras ac ornare magna. Vivamus sed eros lectus. Etiam tempor condimentum massa in posuere. Sed blandit, nulla sit amet sodales faucibus, sem libero eleifend ligula, vel pellentesque tortor magna in dui. Maecenas commodo euismod quam, id sollicitudin sapien pharetra eu. Integer tincidunt neque at nunc gravida fringilla. Praesent sodales eros convallis sodales luctus. Vestibulum mattis tempor pellentesque. Praesent sed nunc at diam placerat dictum. Vestibulum imperdiet, eros eget dignissim pharetra, felis urna ullamcorper dui, sodales pretium odio arcu a libero. Praesent lacus sem, tempor non tellus a, ultricies varius nisi.

In elementum ex purus, nec vehicula nisi porttitor vitae. Sed hendrerit diam sed erat ullamcorper, nec cursus odio faucibus. Praesent consectetur vitae magna ac ornare. Proin sed ipsum laoreet, ultrices magna id, pharetra diam. Donec fermentum, metus nec ornare elementum, risus sapien tristique arcu, eu commodo ex purus vel arcu. Cras id felis ac lorem porttitor auctor a eget elit. Aenean ac arcu sit amet orci fermentum scelerisque eu pulvinar mi. Donec suscipit sapien at convallis molestie. Nam varius id sem sed cursus. Morbi et quam eu velit dictum rhoncus eget ac nisl. Suspendisse ut lacus quam. Praesent semper fermentum dui quis aliquet. Morbi eu ante massa. Maecenas bibendum felis in magna efficitur, sed sollicitudin metus sodales. Duis vehicula ac libero nec lobortis. Duis suscipit consectetur quam.

Proin consectetur in justo quis aliquam. Mauris facilisis libero at sapien fermentum auctor quis nec urna. Nunc condimentum scelerisque erat non porttitor. Ut quis eros et mi euismod ultrices. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Aliquam magna ante, rhoncus sit amet interdum eget, accumsan et elit. Aliquam dapibus orci a lectus placerat lacinia. Proin quis lorem in ex dignissim porta. Aliquam erat volutpat. Duis ullamcorper nisi vel cursus mollis.

Fusce non consectetur nulla, quis sollicitudin enim. Nulla ut nulla diam. Fusce sit amet ex sed urna mollis finibus. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Donec dapibus vitae elit sed pulvinar. Nulla in eleifend dui. Quisque rutrum vulputate augue, eu sagittis nibh vehicula vitae. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Maecenas ac est et diam venenatis varius porta nec ligula. Praesent malesuada neque in massa elementum dapibus quis ut dui. Sed sagittis enim eros, quis semper lorem posuere at. Quisque et dignissim arcu, ut ornare nunc. Nunc accumsan mi quis lorem eleifend, et dapibus odio molestie. Donec scelerisque orci lectus, ut rutrum massa ultrices sed. Duis mattis volutpat est non maximus. Etiam nisi odio, volutpat eget ornare quis, luctus et magna.

In tempus molestie risus, at rhoncus erat vehicula non. Aliquam tempus dolor non turpis faucibus ultrices. Fusce ornare laoreet nisl eu dignissim. Maecenas malesuada semper egestas. Morbi id consequat ex. Nulla facilisi. Proin non sem eget enim malesuada consequat vel non magna. Donec pellentesque, velit at suscipit dignissim, sapien enim accumsan augue, nec porttitor dui dolor nec ipsum. Pellentesque maximus tortor ac massa aliquet, quis rhoncus metus condimentum. Vivamus eu auctor enim, in tincidunt elit. Vestibulum mollis nulla dui, sagittis dictum quam hendrerit in. Curabitur sed purus pharetra, condimentum augue consequat, egestas urna. Nunc dui metus, efficitur non fringilla ullamcorper, suscipit ut lorem. Quisque lacus dui, scelerisque eget ullamcorper quis, porttitor a eros. Morbi molestie dapibus sodales.

Donec in ipsum eu mauris porttitor ullamcorper in vitae nunc. Ut in interdum sem, ut facilisis mauris. Duis laoreet molestie interdum. Cras feugiat urna at risus finibus, elementum pharetra enim accumsan. Nullam et magna nec ex pulvinar aliquet. Cras varius placerat metus, non pretium arcu. Aliquam euismod elit sit amet lorem mollis malesuada. Fusce tristique orci in urna suscipit mollis. Nullam et posuere sapien.

In blandit quam in augue laoreet sollicitudin. Suspendisse potenti. Cras imperdiet varius porta. Ut vehicula velit lectus, ac vulputate nulla pretium nec. Donec ultricies massa metus, nec pellentesque sapien facilisis eu. Aliquam id placerat dolor, at imperdiet sapien. Duis sit amet justo fringilla, fringilla metus sit amet, bibendum neque. Nullam pretium erat accumsan metus mattis finibus. Aenean sed pharetra risus. Vivamus vel ante velit. Aliquam non semper ex. Sed a sagittis tortor. Duis lorem massa, malesuada at sem ut, varius ullamcorper magna.

Nunc eget bibendum tellus. Nam sed elementum orci. Integer accumsan consectetur metus quis fermentum. Maecenas luctus finibus molestie. Aenean ac sodales felis. Quisque non purus facilisis, condimentum nisl dapibus, auctor enim. Duis lacus dolor, venenatis in sapien sed, sodales pharetra arcu. In purus massa, commodo quis tincidunt ac, fringilla ut risus.

Proin sed orci nisl. Suspendisse vitae vulputate urna. Sed facilisis lobortis imperdiet. Integer porttitor ipsum in justo dapibus elementum. In at purus eget nunc porta suscipit interdum non nibh. Duis mollis, dolor eu bibendum tempor, felis felis fermentum erat, condimentum ultrices orci leo ut dui. Suspendisse tempus posuere commodo. Fusce et risus volutpat, molestie libero nec, scelerisque nulla. Donec quis sagittis diam.

In in pulvinar risus. Maecenas varius vel sapien sit amet pharetra. Sed quis est eget nibh volutpat venenatis at sit amet eros. Sed et mattis massa. Donec quis libero non sem cursus maximus eget a eros. Fusce vitae dolor diam. Sed a erat non purus lobortis lacinia. Proin efficitur, odio id bibendum iaculis, elit ante fermentum magna, vel elementum nibh justo sed lorem. Nulla facilisi. Nam laoreet urna ac nisi fermentum tincidunt. Fusce at massa laoreet, imperdiet magna iaculis, bibendum nisi. Vivamus aliquet, diam et dignissim pharetra, neque augue aliquam turpis, accumsan ullamcorper massa urna vel urna. Phasellus imperdiet suscipit faucibus. Mauris vel ex in ipsum congue rhoncus sit amet ut nulla.

Cras eu arcu eu nibh vestibulum imperdiet. Proin tincidunt tincidunt orci volutpat molestie. Fusce feugiat posuere tortor non elementum. Quisque libero elit, porttitor ac eleifend id, scelerisque quis felis. Donec vel sem tristique, dapibus ante eu, consequat ex. In egestas malesuada vehicula. Praesent iaculis quam lacus, vitae scelerisque nulla convallis maximus. Mauris sagittis augue non nulla dapibus fringilla. Vivamus fringilla, est ac efficitur volutpat, massa nisi malesuada sapien, vitae vulputate ex sem sit amet velit. Duis accumsan dapibus ante a tempus. Vivamus eu lorem orci. Fusce imperdiet et nisi sed tristique. Pellentesque consectetur elementum dui, quis finibus ante molestie eget. Fusce magna tellus, posuere a luctus a, tristique a lacus. Donec a bibendum quam. Pellentesque volutpat, arcu congue ullamcorper consequat, nunc nisi feugiat augue, ac rutrum est diam a nisi.

Integer leo nulla, imperdiet in ante non, aliquam ultricies quam. Donec congue, sem a pharetra porta, nibh augue aliquam est, sed luctus ex dui sed turpis. Morbi aliquam, augue blandit elementum viverra, leo libero volutpat est, id laoreet nunc tortor ut tortor. Phasellus rutrum laoreet aliquet. Cras maximus neque non tincidunt sollicitudin. Vivamus porttitor lobortis orci at ornare. Mauris faucibus viverra est, at consectetur nisi ornare eget. Maecenas sed neque eget tellus euismod aliquet.

Cras gravida, velit sit amet lobortis lobortis, diam lectus posuere ligula, quis semper metus dolor id ipsum. Proin enim eros, malesuada sit amet auctor at, lobortis non dolor. Morbi rhoncus semper varius. Nunc luctus augue ut lorem interdum, id pulvinar quam bibendum. Nam auctor ultricies dolor, eu tempus orci congue gravida. Donec id nibh non dolor tincidunt rhoncus. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Phasellus porta libero id dolor consectetur, nec tempus enim gravida. Sed in finibus erat. Quisque tincidunt feugiat varius. Donec fermentum tempor egestas. Donec consectetur porta urna ac tristique. Nullam egestas vitae orci sed maximus. Curabitur fringilla at mi vitae tempor.

Nulla non nisi vitae libero pretium commodo id dictum libero. Donec at urna blandit, fermentum tortor at, cursus urna. Phasellus et sapien id erat sagittis facilisis in vitae elit. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Nunc venenatis, ex nec volutpat fermentum, dui est finibus est, nec tincidunt ligula enim mattis turpis. Donec scelerisque semper volutpat. Suspendisse in faucibus turpis. Sed congue magna sit amet augue sagittis suscipit. Sed venenatis dignissim velit, a scelerisque nunc egestas non.

Sed egestas mauris quis purus molestie, eget venenatis massa dignissim. Quisque quis ante nisl. Pellentesque non laoreet felis, et faucibus justo. Mauris scelerisque ante quis pellentesque iaculis. Sed ac metus luctus purus pretium congue. Nam vel sem nibh. Nunc sit amet pharetra magna, vitae dignissim purus. Sed placerat, ligula et fermentum elementum, est turpis faucibus ipsum, eu pellentesque metus quam sit amet orci. Quisque rhoncus arcu elit, at posuere ligula tristique venenatis. Vestibulum sodales lacus sed ante elementum aliquam. In feugiat id mi vitae aliquam. Quisque justo neque, porta quis justo id, tristique pellentesque purus. Donec pulvinar eget tortor dignissim euismod. Donec vestibulum quam risus, vel efficitur magna tristique quis. Praesent auctor odio lorem, a gravida risus viverra at. Nullam rhoncus lorem scelerisque justo tincidunt, sit amet rutrum nisl molestie.

In nec sagittis diam. Quisque eget condimentum sem. Nam ornare ligula a laoreet luctus. Donec egestas, felis eget pulvinar tempus, nunc diam tincidunt nunc, et efficitur nisi massa et lorem. Sed a ante ac orci volutpat malesuada ac eget libero. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Quisque vulputate, ante vel pharetra malesuada, eros lorem tempor est, ut dictum erat libero vitae nulla. Etiam in ante eu nisl blandit bibendum sit amet ut tortor.

Proin vitae libero non risus porttitor varius. Nullam maximus feugiat ipsum eu hendrerit. Nam porttitor aliquam nisl, id dictum eros. Nunc sed euismod magna, vitae tincidunt nisl. Proin fermentum pulvinar enim non fermentum. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Curabitur pharetra, metus vitae eleifend tempor, dolor lacus euismod sapien, eget interdum enim arcu quis quam. Nunc ullamcorper orci magna, vitae ornare libero eleifend faucibus. Vestibulum nec suscipit neque. Aliquam ut ante in elit placerat condimentum. Nunc ac diam egestas, gravida lectus eget, interdum ligula.

Nullam placerat sem fermentum lorem sollicitudin viverra. Quisque ut urna eu elit suscipit tempus. Suspendisse cursus ultricies lacus, ut egestas augue aliquet vel. Donec lobortis ut lacus id scelerisque. Nullam egestas aliquet purus, egestas luctus eros tempor non. Cras imperdiet malesuada lacus nec dictum. Quisque in pellentesque magna, sed tempor massa. Integer ac consequat felis, ut condimentum odio. Aliquam at sem orci. Mauris dui velit, gravida non urna quis, ornare tincidunt augue. Suspendisse porttitor neque at posuere consectetur. Aenean sit amet tellus mollis, efficitur odio sit amet, ornare mi. Nam ultricies sodales nisl, at lacinia libero tempus et. Nam aliquet urna a semper luctus.

Mauris vitae risus sed urna convallis tempor ut et mi. Mauris ullamcorper varius sem, volutpat dignissim nisi efficitur eu. Vivamus feugiat mi id turpis ultricies pretium. Nam vel aliquam enim, sit amet elementum mauris. Vivamus imperdiet pharetra lorem id consequat. Mauris vitae enim neque. Curabitur eleifend lectus non tincidunt eleifend. Sed eget ipsum pretium sem bibendum malesuada. Nam tincidunt rhoncus sodales. Vivamus varius lectus ex, ut auctor ligula facilisis nec. Nunc vulputate hendrerit sem id fringilla. Nullam eu odio quam. Morbi sodales lacus nec magna aliquet vestibulum.

Integer sit amet urna nisl. Nam pharetra dui a congue volutpat. Nunc quis dolor nibh. Donec lacinia tincidunt dolor nec hendrerit. Nunc commodo velit porta erat vehicula tempor. Mauris non condimentum turpis. Nunc vestibulum accumsan nisi in convallis. Maecenas vel eros ex. Sed tincidunt egestas diam, at sagittis mi scelerisque lobortis. Etiam pharetra lacus vel luctus tempus.

Quisque consectetur lobortis orci, ut consequat elit iaculis non. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Duis porta cursus neque, vel commodo leo imperdiet eget. Sed volutpat elit nec augue interdum venenatis vel tincidunt lorem. Morbi vitae aliquam nibh. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Phasellus tortor nisi, efficitur at dolor nec, dapibus interdum ligula. Nam facilisis arcu nunc, at accumsan lacus feugiat ac. Phasellus consequat odio in augue blandit, sit amet ullamcorper turpis ultrices. Suspendisse molestie tortor ut neque semper sagittis. Nunc ullamcorper ligula lacinia, bibendum massa a, laoreet arcu. Ut non nisl id sapien auctor facilisis non a lectus. Duis rutrum finibus tellus in condimentum.

Aliquam eu ante efficitur urna tempus hendrerit vitae vel sem. Phasellus nulla nunc, pulvinar eget egestas sit amet, pulvinar vitae metus. Morbi mattis turpis nisi, id luctus justo elementum ac. Aliquam molestie erat nec massa laoreet bibendum. Donec rutrum dolor eu eleifend molestie. Donec varius ipsum eu nibh luctus, quis auctor nunc vestibulum. Maecenas tempor tortor id neque scelerisque fermentum. Cras maximus dapibus turpis eu sodales. Vestibulum scelerisque nibh vitae ipsum convallis, blandit egestas leo pulvinar. Duis in placerat augue. In hac habitasse platea dictumst.

Vestibulum sed ornare lectus. Aliquam laoreet, lectus aliquet tincidunt imperdiet, magna nulla hendrerit lacus, quis convallis velit ligula sit amet arcu. Mauris non enim nec odio pretium laoreet molestie id purus. Donec auctor eu libero sit amet dapibus. Aliquam erat volutpat. Phasellus gravida malesuada aliquet. In eu auctor nunc, eu mollis urna. Donec et mi feugiat, placerat risus eget, tristique leo. Ut ut tortor libero. Phasellus aliquet eros quis orci accumsan porttitor. Etiam tempus orci eget nunc ultrices, eu semper purus viverra. Morbi nec turpis neque. Aliquam blandit gravida est, ac gravida elit elementum at.

Donec sit amet commodo urna, sit amet sodales est. Cras rhoncus ante sed odio finibus, et fermentum turpis posuere. Aliquam molestie massa vitae placerat pulvinar. Phasellus interdum vel justo et faucibus. Nunc purus diam, lobortis quis ligula id, ultricies mattis neque. Nulla sit amet ipsum augue. Nulla consequat in ante id malesuada. Sed consequat neque erat, tempus pulvinar metus hendrerit tincidunt. Praesent urna est, pellentesque ut tortor in, posuere euismod nisi.

Morbi tincidunt luctus arcu, eget ornare nibh egestas id. Nunc congue euismod porta. Cras at odio convallis tortor congue consectetur sit amet nec ligula. Quisque iaculis elementum lacus quis lacinia. Mauris pharetra ipsum et aliquet congue. Cras interdum, risus ut porta venenatis, lacus ex tincidunt turpis, eget auctor magna arcu non tellus. Proin ut consectetur mi. Nunc consequat tempus augue, id fermentum sem lacinia at. In at mi cursus, placerat est sed, vulputate neque. Quisque pellentesque nisl risus, nec congue nibh faucibus sit amet. Duis lacinia consequat enim, nec tristique est ultricies varius. Phasellus at imperdiet tellus. Proin posuere ultricies ante, sit amet aliquam sapien interdum sed. Sed gravida tempus est, vel pretium augue luctus vel.

Nam dapibus facilisis enim quis venenatis. Etiam imperdiet lorem ex, vestibulum interdum massa cursus et. Vestibulum nunc urna, dignissim vel lobortis dignissim, fringilla in velit. Proin justo orci, pellentesque sit amet nulla non, pellentesque tempus leo. Curabitur commodo orci vitae risus fringilla fermentum. Sed ut tempus urna, quis tristique diam. Nullam at libero tincidunt, pellentesque nisi a, interdum urna.

In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Nulla facilisis, urna non vehicula pharetra, ipsum sem imperdiet elit, vel faucibus tellus nibh at urna. Nullam vitae orci ut mi blandit sagittis. Nam vehicula diam ligula, finibus aliquet enim efficitur non. Aliquam imperdiet ligula faucibus mollis rutrum. Sed convallis ligula nulla, non feugiat elit efficitur non. Aliquam aliquam semper elementum. Aenean in eros risus. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 1, 2015)

Methionylalanylthreonylserylarginylglycylalanylserylarginylcysteinylproly-
larginylaspartylisoleucylalanylasparaginylvalylmethionylglutaminylarginyl-
leucylglutaminylaspartylglutamylglutaminylglutamylisoleucylvalylglutaminy-
llysylarginylthreonylphenylalanylthreonyllysyltryptophylisoleucylasparagi-
nylserylhistidylleucylalanyllysylarginyllysylprolylprolylmethionylvalylva-
lylaspartylaspartylleucylphenylalanylglutamylaspartylmethionyllysylaspart-
ylglycylvalyllysylleucylleucylalanylleucylleucylglutamylvalylleucylserylg-
lycylglutaminyllysylleucylprolylcysteinylglutamylglutaminylglycylarginyla-
rginylmethionyllysylarginylisoleucylhistidylalanylvalylalanylasparaginyli-
soleucylglycylthreonylalanylleucyllysylphenylalanylleucylglutamylglycylar-
ginyllysylisoleucyllysylleucylvalylasparaginylisoleucylasparaginylserylth-
reonylaspartylisoleucylalanylaspartylglycylarginylprolylserylisoleucylval-
ylleucylglycylleucylmethionyltryptophylthreonylisoleucylisoleucylleucylty-
rosylphenylalanylglutaminylisoleucylglutamylglutamylleucylthreonylserylas-
paraginylleucylprolylglutaminylleucylglutaminylserylleucylserylserylseryl-
alanylserylserylvalylaspartylserylisoleucylvalylserylserylglutamylthreony-
lprolylserylprolylprolylseryllysylarginyllysylvalylthreonylthreonyllysyli-
soleucylglutaminylglycylasparaginylalanyllysyllysylalanylleucylleucyllysy-
ltryptophylvalylglutaminyltyrosylthreonylalanylglycyllysylglutaminylthreo-
nylglycylisoleucylglutamylvalyllysylaspartylphenylalanylglycyllysylserylt-
ryptophylarginylserylglycylvalylalanylphenylalanylhistidylserylvalylisole-
ucylhistidylalanylisoleucylarginylprolylglutamylleucylvalylaspartylleucyl-
glutamylthreonylvalyllysylglycylarginylserylasparaginylarginylglutamylasp-
araginylleucylglutamylaspartylalanylphenylalanylthreonylisoleucylalanylgl-
utamylthreonylglutamylleucylglycylisoleucylprolylarginylleucylleucylaspar-
tylprolylglutamylaspartylvalylaspartylvalylaspartyllysylprolylaspartylglu-
tamyllysylserylisoleucylmethionylthreonyltyrosylvalylalanylglutaminylphen-
ylalanylleucyllysylhistidyltyrosylprolylaspartylisoleucylhistidylasparagi-
nylalanylserylthreonylaspartylglycylglutaminylglutamylaspartylaspartylglu-
tamylisoleucylleucylprolylglycylphenylalanylprolylserylphenylalanylalanyl-
asparaginylserylvalylglutaminylasparaginylphenylalanyllysylarginylglutamy-
laspartylarginylvalylisoleucylphenylalanyllysylglutamylmethionyllysylvaly-
ltryptophylisoleucylglutamylglutaminylphenylalanylglutamylarginylaspartyl-
leucylthreonylarginylalanylglutaminylmethionylvalylglutamylserylasparagin-
ylleucylglutaminylaspartyllysyltyrosylglutaminylserylphenylalanyllysylhis-
tidylphenylalanylarginylvalylglutaminyltyrosylglutamylmethionyllysylargin-
yllysylglutaminylisoleucylglutamylhistidylleucylisoleucylglutaminylprolyl-
leucylhistidylarginylaspartylglycyllysylleucylserylleucylaspartylglutamin-
ylalanylleucylvalyllysylglutaminylseryltryptophylaspartylarginylvalylthre-
onylserylarginylleucylphenylalanylaspartyltryptophylhistidylisoleucylglut-
aminylleucylaspartyllysylserylleucylprolylalanylprolylleucylglycylthreony-
lisoleucylglycylalanyltryptophylleucyltyrosylarginylalanylglutamylvalylal-
anylleucylarginylglutamylglutamylisoleucylthreonylvalylglutaminylglutamin-
ylvalylhistidylglutamylglutamylthreonylalanylasparaginylthreonylisoleucyl-
glutaminylarginyllysylleucylglutamylglutaminylhistidyllysylaspartylleucyl-
leucylglutaminylasparaginylthreonylaspartylalanylhistidyllysylarginylalan-
ylphenylalanylhistidylglutamylisoleucyltyrosylarginylthreonylarginylseryl-
valylasparaginylglycylisoleucylprolylvalylprolylprolylaspartylglutaminyll-
eucylglutamylaspartylmethionylalanylglutamylarginylphenylalanylhistidylph-
enylalanylvalylserylserylthreonylserylglutamylleucylhistidylleucylmethion-
yllysylmethionylglutamylphenylalanylleucylglutamylleucyllysyltyrosylargin-
ylleucylleucylserylleucylleucylvalylleucylalanylglutamylseryllysylleucyll-
ysylseryltryptophylisoleucylisoleucyllysyltyrosylglycylarginylarginylglut-
amylserylvalylglutamylglutaminylleucylleucylglutaminylasparaginyltyrosylv-
alylserylphenylalanylisoleucylglutamylasparaginylseryllysylphenylalanylph-
enylalanylglutamylglutaminyltyrosylglutamylvalylthreonyltyrosylglutaminyl-
isoleucylleucyllysylglutaminylthreonylalanylglutamylmethionyltyrosylvalyl-
lysylalanylaspartylglycylserylvalylglutamylglutamylalanylglutamylasparagi-
nylvalylmethionyllysylphenylalanylmethionylasparaginylglutamylthreonylthr-
eonylalanylglutaminyltryptophylarginylasparaginylleucylserylvalylglutamyl-
valylarginylserylvalylarginylserylmethionylleucylglutamylglutamylvalyliso-
leucylserylasparaginyltryptophylaspartylarginyltyrosylglycylasparaginylth-
reonylvalylalanylserylleucylglutaminylalanyltryptophylleucylglutamylaspar-
tylalanylglutamyllysylmethionylleucylasparaginylglutaminylserylglutamylas-
paraginylalanyllysyllysylaspartylphenylalanylphenylalanylarginylasparagin-
ylleucylprolylhistidyltryptophylisoleucylglutaminylglutaminylhistidylthre-
onylalanylmethionylasparaginylaspartylalanylglycylasparaginylphenylalanyl-
leucylisoleucylglutamylthreonylcysteinylaspartylglutamylmethionylvalylser-
ylarginylaspartylleucyllysylglutaminylglutaminylleucylleucylleucylleucyla-
sparaginylglycylarginyltryptophylarginylglutamylleucylphenylalanylmethion-
ylglutamylvalyllysylglutaminyltyrosylalanylglutaminylalanylaspartylglutam-
ylmethionylaspartylarginylmethionyllysyllysylglutamyltyrosylthreonylaspar-
tylcysteinylvalylvalylthreonylleucylserylalanylphenylalanylalanylthreonyl-
glutamylalanylhistidyllysyllysylleucylserylglutamylprolylleucylglutamylva-
lylserylphenylalanylmethionylasparaginylvalyllysylleucylleucylisoleucylgl-
utaminylaspartylleucylglutamylaspartylisoleucylglutamylglutaminylarginylv-
alylprolylvalylmethionylaspartylalanylglutaminyltyrosyllysylisoleucylisol-
eucylthreonyllysylthreonylalanylhistidylleucylisoleucylthreonyllysylgluta-
mylserylprolylglutaminylglutamylglutamylglycyllysylglutamylmethionylpheny-
lalanylalanylthreonylmethionylseryllysylleucyllysylglutamylglutaminylleuc-
ylthreonyllysylvalyllysylglutamylcysteinyltyrosylserylprolylleucylleucylt-
yrosylglutamylserylglutaminylglutaminylleucylleucylisoleucylprolylleucylg-
lutamylglutamylleucylglutamyllysylglutaminylmethionylthreonylserylphenyla-
lanyltyrosylaspartylserylleucylglycyllysylisoleucylasparaginylglutamyliso-
leucylisoleucylthreonylvalylleucylglutamylarginylglutamylalanylglutaminyl-
serylserylalanylleucylphenylalanyllysylglutaminyllysylhistidylglutaminylg-
lutamylleucylleucylalanylcysteinylglutaminylglutamylasparaginylcysteinyll-
ysyllysylthreonylleucylthreonylleucylisoleucylglutamyllysylglycylserylglu-
taminylserylvalylglutaminyllysylphenylalanylvalylthreonylleucylserylaspar-
aginylvalylleucyllysylhistidylphenylalanylaspartylglutaminylthreonylargin-
ylleucylglutaminylarginylglutaminylisoleucylalanylaspartylisoleucylhistid-
ylvalylalanylphenylalanylglutaminylserylmethionylvalyllysyllysylthreonylg-
lycylaspartyltryptophyllysyllysylhistidylvalylglutamylthreonylasparaginyl-
serylarginylleucylmethionyllysyllysylphenylalanylglutamylglutamylserylarg-
inylalanylglutamylleucylglutamyllysylvalylleucylarginylisoleucylalanylglu-
taminylglutamylglycylleucylglutamylglutamyllysylglycylaspartylprolylgluta-
mylglutamylleucylleucylarginylarginylhistidylthreonylglutamylphenylalanyl-
phenylalanylserylglutaminylleucylaspartylglutaminylarginylvalylleucylaspa-
raginylalanylphenylalanylleucyllysylalanylcysteinylaspartylglutamylleucyl-
threonylaspartylisoleucylleucylprolylglutamylglutaminylglutamylglutaminyl-
glutaminylglycylleucylglutaminylglutamylalanylvalylarginyllysylleucylhist-
idyllysylglutaminyltryptophyllysylaspartylleucylglutaminylglycylglutamyla-
lanylprolyltyrosylhistidylleucylleucylhistidylleucyllysylisoleucylasparty-
lvalylglutamyllysylasparaginylarginylphenylalanylleucylalanylserylvalylgl-
utamylglutamylcysteinylarginylthreonylglutamylleucylaspartylarginylglutam-
ylthreonyllysylleucylmethionylprolylglutaminylglutamylglycylserylglutamyl-
lysylisoleucylisoleucyllysylglutamylhistidylarginylvalylphenylalanylpheny-
lalanylserylaspartyllysylglycylprolylhistidylhistidylleucylcysteinylgluta-
myllysylarginylleucylglutaminylleucylisoleucylglutamylglutamylleucylcyste-
inylvalyllysylleucylprolylvalylarginylaspartylprolylvalylarginylaspartylt-
hreonylprolylglycylthreonylcysteinylhistidylvalylthreonylleucyllysylgluta-
mylleucylarginylalanylalanylisoleucylaspartylserylthreonyltyrosylarginyll-
ysylleucylmethionylglutamylaspartylprolylaspartyllysyltryptophyllysylaspa-
rtyltyrosylthreonylserylarginylphenylalanylserylglutamylphenylalanylseryl-
seryltryptophylisoleucylserylthreonylasparaginylglutamylthreonylglutaminy-
lleucyllysylglycylisoleucyllysylglycylglutamylalanylisoleucylaspartylthre-
onylalanylasparaginylhistidylglycylglutamylvalyllysylarginylalanylvalylgl-
utamylglutamylisoleucylarginylasparaginylglycylvalylthreonyllysylarginylg-
lycylglutamylthreonylleucylseryltryptophylleucyllysylserylarginylleucylly-
sylvalylleucylthreonylglutamylvalylserylserylglutamylasparaginylglutamyla-
lanylglutaminyllysylglutaminylglycylaspartylglutamylleucylalanyllysylleuc-
ylserylserylserylphenylalanyllysylalanylleucylvalylthreonylleucylleucylse-
rylglutamylvalylglutamyllysylmethionylleucylserylasparaginylphenylalanylg-
lycylaspartylcysteinylvalylglutaminyltyrosyllysylglutamylisoleucylvalylly-
sylasparaginylserylleucylglutamylglutamylleucylisoleucylserylglycylseryll-
ysylglutamylvalylglutaminylglutamylglutaminylalanylglutamyllysylisoleucyl-
leucylaspartylthreonylglutamylasparaginylleucylphenylalanylglutamylalanyl-
glutaminylglutaminylleucylleucylleucylhistidylhistidylglutaminylglutaminy-
llysylthreonyllysylarginylisoleucylserylalanyllysyllysylarginylaspartylva-
lylglutaminylglutaminylglutaminylisoleucylalanylglutaminylalanylglutaminy-
lglutaminylglycylglutamylglycylglycylleucylprolylaspartylarginylglycylhis-
tidylglutamylglutamylleucylarginyllysylleucylglutamylserylthreonylleucyla-
spartylglycylleucylglutamylarginylserylarginylglutamylarginylglutaminylgl-
utamylarginylarginylisoleucylglutaminylvalylthreonylleucylarginyllysyltry-
ptophylglutamylarginylphenylalanylglutamylthreonylasparaginyllysylglutamy-
lthreonylvalylvalylarginyltyrosylleucylphenylalanylglutaminylthreonylglyc-
ylserylserylhistidylglutamylarginylphenylalanylleucylserylphenylalanylser-
ylserylleucylglutamylserylleucylserylserylglutamylleucylglutamylglutaminy-
lthreonyllysylglutamylphenylalanylseryllysylarginylthreonylglutamylseryli-
soleucylalanylvalylglutaminylalanylglutamylasparaginylleucylvalyllysylglu-
tamylalanylserylglutamylisoleucylprolylleucylglycylprolylglutaminylaspara-
ginyllysylglutaminylleucylleucylglutaminylglutaminylglutaminylalanyllysyl-
serylisoleucyllysylglutamylglutaminylvalyllysyllysylleucylglutamylasparty-
lthreonylleucylglutamylglutamylaspartylisoleucyllysylthreonylmethionylglu-
tamylmethionylvalyllysylthreonyllysyltryptophylaspartylhistidylphenylalan-
ylglycylserylasparaginylphenylalanylglutamylthreonylleucylserylvalyltrypt-
ophylisoleucylthreonylglutamyllysylglutamyllysylglutamylleucylasparaginyl-
alanylleucylglutamylthreonylserylserylserylalanylmethionylaspartylmethion-
ylglutaminylisoleucylserylglutaminylisoleucyllysylvalylthreonylisoleucylg-
lutaminylglutamylisoleucylglutamylseryllysylleucylserylserylisoleucylvaly-
lglycylleucylglutamylglutamylglutamylalanylglutaminylserylphenylalanylala-
nylglutaminylphenylalanylvalylthreonylthreonylglycylglutamylserylalanylar-
ginylisoleucyllysylalanyllysylleucylthreonylglutaminylisoleucylarginylarg-
inyltyrosylglycylglutamylglutamylleucylarginylglutamylhistidylalanylgluta-
minylcysteinylleucylglutamylglycylthreonylisoleucylleucylglycylhistidylle-
ucylserylglutaminylglutaminylglutaminyllysylphenylalanylglutamylglutamyla-
sparaginylleucylarginyllysylisoleucylglutaminylglutaminylserylvalylserylg-
lutamylphenylalanylglutamylaspartyllysylleucylalanylvalylprolylisoleucyll-
ysylisoleucylcysteinylserylserylalanylthreonylglutamylthreonyltyrosyllysy-
lvalylleucylglutaminylglutamylhistidylmethionylaspartylleucylcysteinylglu-
taminylalanylleucylglutamylserylleucylserylserylalanylisoleucylthreonylal-
anylphenylalanylserylalanylserylalanylarginyllysylvalylvalylasparaginylar-
ginylaspartylserylcysteinylvalylglutaminylglutamylalanylalanylalanylleucy-
lglutaminylglutaminylglutaminyltyrosylglutamylaspartylisoleucylleucylargi-
nylarginylalanyllysylglutamylarginylglutaminylthreonylalanylleucylglutamy-
lasparaginylleucylleucylalanylhistidyltryptophylglutaminylarginylleucylgl-
utamyllysylglutamylleucylserylserylphenylalanylleucylthreonyltryptophylle-
ucylglutamylarginylglycylglutamylalanyllysylalanylserylserylprolylglutamy-
lmethionylaspartylisoleucylserylalanylaspartylarginylvalyllysylvalylgluta-
mylglycylglutamylleucylglutaminylleucylisoleucylglutaminylalanylleucylglu-
taminylasparaginylglutamylvalylvalylserylglutaminylalanylserylphenylalany-
ltyrosylseryllysylleucylleucylglutaminylleucyllysylglutamylserylleucylphe-
nylalanylserylvalylalanylseryllysylaspartylaspartylvalyllysylmethionylmet-
hionyllysylleucylhistidylleucylglutamylglutaminylleucylaspartylglutamylar-
ginyltryptophylarginylaspartylleucylprolylglutaminylisoleucylisoleucylasp-
araginyllysylarginylisoleucylasparaginylphenylalanylleucylglutaminylseryl-
valylvalylalanylglutamylhistidylglutaminylglutaminylphenylalanylaspartylg-
lutamylleucylleucylleucylserylphenylalanylserylvalyltryptophylisoleucylly-
sylleucylphenylalanylleucylserylglutamylleucylglutaminylthreonylthreonyls-
erylglutamylisoleucylserylisoleucylmethionylaspartylhistidylglutaminylval-
ylalanylleucylthreonylarginylhistidyllysylaspartylhistidylalanylalanylglu-
tamylvalylglutamylseryllysyllysylglycylglutamylleucylglutaminylserylleucy-
lglutaminylglycylhistidylleucylalanyllysylleucylglycylserylleucylglycylar-
ginylalanylglutamylaspartylleucylhistidylleucylleucylglutaminylglycyllysy-
lalanylglutamylaspartylcysteinylphenylalanylglutaminylleucylphenylalanylg-
lutamylglutamylalanylserylglutaminylvalylvalylglutamylarginylarginylgluta-
minylleucylalanylleucylserylhistidylleucylalanylglutamylphenylalanylleucy-
lglutaminylserylhistidylalanylserylleucylserylglycylisoleucylleucylarginy-
lglutaminylleucylarginylglutaminylthreonylvalylglutamylalanylthreonylaspa-
raginylserylmethionylasparaginyllysylasparaginylglutamylserylaspartylleuc-
ylisoleucylglutamyllysylaspartylleucylasparaginylaspartylalanylleucylglut-
aminylasparaginylalanyllysylalanylleucylglutamylserylalanylalanylvalylser-
ylleucylaspartylglycylisoleucylleucylseryllysylalanylglutaminyltyrosylhis-
tidylleucyllysylisoleucylglycylserylserylglutamylglutaminylarginylthreony-
lserylcysteinylarginylalanylthreonylalanylaspartylglutaminylleucylcystein-
ylglycylglutamylvalylglutamylarginylisoleucylglutaminylasparaginylleucyll-
eucylglycylthreonyllysylglutaminylserylglutamylalanylaspartylalanylleucyl-
alanylvalylleucyllysyllysylalanylphenylalanylglutaminylaspartylglutaminyl-
lysylglutamylglutamylleucylleucyllysylserylisoleucylglutamylaspartylisole-
ucylglutamylglutamylarginylthreonylaspartyllysylglutamylarginylleucyllysy-
lglutamylprolylthreonylarginylglutaminylalanylleucylglutaminylglutaminyla-
rginylleucylarginylvalylphenylalanylasparaginylglutaminylleucylglutamylas-
partylglutamylleucylasparaginylserylhistidylglutamylhistidylglutamylleucy-
lcysteinyltryptophylleucyllysylaspartyllysylalanyllysylglutaminylisoleucy-
lalanylglutaminyllysylaspartylvalylalanylphenylalanylalanylprolylglutamyl-
valylaspartylarginylglutamylisoleucylasparaginylarginylleucylglutamylvaly-
lthreonyltryptophylaspartylaspartylthreonyllysylarginylleucylisoleucylhis-
tidylglutamylasparaginylglutaminylglycylglutaminylcysteinylcysteinylglycy-
lleucylisoleucylaspartylleucylmethionylarginylglutamyltyrosylglutaminylas-
paraginylleucyllysylserylalanylvalylseryllysylvalylleucylglutamylasparagi-
nylalanylserylserylvalylisoleucylvalylthreonylarginylthreonylthreonylisol-
eucyllysylaspartylglutaminylglutamylaspartylleucyllysyltryptophylalanylph-
enylalanylseryllysylhistidylglutamylthreonylalanyllysylasparaginyllysylme-
thionylasparaginyltyrosyllysylglutaminyllysylaspartylleucylaspartylaspara-
ginylphenylalanylthreonylseryllysylglycyllysylhistidylleucylleucylserylgl-
utamylleucyllysyllysylisoleucylhistidylserylserylaspartylphenylalanylsery-
lleucylvalyllysylthreonylaspartylmethionylglutamylserylthreonylvalylaspar-
tyllysyltryptophylleucylaspartylvalylserylglutamyllysylleucylglutamylglut-
amylasparaginylmethionylaspartylarginylleucylarginylvalylserylleucylseryl-
isoleucyltryptophylaspartylaspartylvalylleucylserylthreonylarginylasparty-
lglutamylisoleucylglutamylglycyltryptophylserylasparaginylasparaginylcyst-
einylvalylprolylglutaminylmethionylalanylglutamylasparaginylisoleucylsery-
lasparaginylleucylaspartylasparaginylhistidylleucylarginylalanylglutamylg-
lutamylleucylleucyllysylglutamylphenylalanylglutamylserylglutamylvalyllys-
ylasparaginyllysylalanylleucylarginylleucylglutamylglutamylleucylhistidyl-
seryllysylvalylasparaginylaspartylleucyllysylglutamylleucylthreonyllysyla-
sparaginylleucylglutamylthreonylprolylprolylaspartylleucylglutaminylpheny-
lalanylisoleucylglutamylalanylaspartylleucylmethionylglutaminyllysylleucy-
lglutamylhistidylalanyllysylglutamylisoleucylthreonylglutamylvalylalanyll-
ysylglycylthreonylleucyllysylaspartylphenylalanylthreonylalanylglutaminyl-
serylthreonylglutaminylvalylglutamyllysylphenylalanylisoleucylasparaginyl-
aspartylisoleucylthreonylthreonyltryptophylphenylalanylthreonyllysylvalyl-
glutamylglutamylserylleucylmethionylasparaginylcysteinylalanylglutaminyla-
sparaginylglutamylthreonylcysteinylglutamylalanylleucyllysyllysylvalyllys-
ylaspartylisoleucylglutaminyllysylglutamylleucylglutaminylserylglutaminyl-
glutaminylserylasparaginylisoleucylserylserylthreonylglutaminylglutamylas-
paraginylleucylasparaginylserylleucylcysteinylarginyllysyltyrosylhistidyl-
serylalanylglutamylleucylglutamylserylleucylglycylarginylalanylmethionylt-
hreonylglycylleucylisoleucyllysyllysylhistidylglutamylalanylvalylserylglu-
taminylleucylcysteinylseryllysylthreonylglutaminylalanylserylleucylglutam-
inylglutamylserylleucylglutamyllysylhistidylphenylalanylserylglutamylsery-
lmethionylglutaminylglutamylphenylalanylglutaminylglutamyltryptophylpheny-
lalanylleucylglycylalanyllysylalanylalanylalanyllysylglutamylserylserylas-
partylarginylthreonylglycylaspartylseryllysylvalylleucylglutamylalanyllys-
ylleucylhistidylaspartylleucylglutaminylasparaginylisoleucylleucylasparty-
lserylvalylserylaspartylglycylglutaminylseryllysylleucylaspartylalanylval-
ylthreonylglutaminylglutamylglycylglutaminylthreonylleucyltyrosylalanylhi-
stidylleucylseryllysylglutaminylisoleucylvalylserylserylisoleucylglutamin-
ylglutamylglutaminylisoleucylthreonyllysylalanylasparaginylglutamylglutam-
ylphenylalanylglutaminylalanylphenylalanylleucyllysylglutaminylcysteinyll-
eucyllysylaspartyllysylglutaminylalanylleucylglutaminylaspartylcysteinyla-
lanylserylglutamylleucylglycylserylphenylalanylglutamylaspartylglutaminyl-
histidylarginyllysylleucylasparaginylleucyltryptophylisoleucylhistidylglu-
tamylmethionylglutamylglutamylarginylphenylalanylasparaginylthreonylgluta-
mylasparaginylleucylglycylglutamylseryllysylglutaminylhistidylisoleucylpr-
olylglutamyllysyllysylasparaginylglutamylvalylhistidyllysylvalylglutamylm-
ethionylphenylalanylleucylglycylglutamylleucylleucylalanylalanylarginylgl-
utamylserylleucylaspartyllysylleucylserylglutaminylarginylglycylglutaminy-
lleucylleucylserylglutamylglutamylglycylhistidylglycylalanylglycylglutami-
nylglutamylglycylarginylleucylcysteinylserylglutaminylleucylleucylthreony-
lserylhistidylglutaminylasparaginylleucylleucylarginylmethionylthreonylly-
sylglutamyllysylleucylarginylserylcysteinylglutaminylvalylalanylleucylglu-
taminylglutamylhistidylglutamylalanylleucylglutamylglutamylalanylleucylgl-
utaminylserylmethionyltryptophylphenylalanyltryptophylvalyllysylalanyliso-
leucylglutaminylaspartylarginylleucylalanylcysteinylalanylglutamylserylth-
reonylleucylglycylseryllysylaspartylthreonylleucylglutamyllysylarginylleu-
cylserylglutaminylisoleucylglutaminylaspartylisoleucylleucylleucylmethion-
yllysylglycylglutamylglycylglutamylvalyllysylleucylasparaginylmethionylal-
anylisoleucylglycyllysylglycylglutamylglutaminylalanylleucylarginylseryls-
erylasparaginyllysylglutamylglycylglutaminylarginylvalylisoleucylglutamin-
ylthreonylglutaminylleucylglutamylthreonylleucyllysylglutamylvalyltryptop-
hylalanylaspartylisoleucylmethionylserylserylserylvalylhistidylalanylglut-
aminylserylthreonylleucylglutamylserylvalylisoleucylserylglutaminyltrypto-
phylasparaginylaspartyltyrosylvalylglutamylarginyllysylasparaginylglutami-
nylleucylglutamylglutaminyltryptophylmethionylglutamylserylvalylaspartylg-
lutaminyllysylisoleucylglutamylhistidylprolylleucylglutaminylprolylglutam-
inylprolylglycylleucyllysylglutamyllysylphenylalanylvalylleucylleucylaspa-
rtylhistidylleucylglutaminylserylisoleucylleucylserylglutamylalanylglutam-
ylaspartylhistidylthreonylarginylalanylleucylhistidylarginylleucylisoleuc-
ylalanyllysylserylarginylglutamylleucyltyrosylglutamyllysylthreonylglutam-
ylaspartylglutamylserylphenylalanyllysylaspartylthreonylalanylglutaminylg-
lutamylglutamylleucyllysylthreonylglutaminylphenylalanylasparaginylaspart-
ylisoleucylmethionylthreonylvalylalanyllysylglutamyllysylmethionylarginyl-
lysylvalylglutamylglutamylisoleucylvalyllysylaspartylhistidylleucylmethio-
nyltyrosylleucylaspartylalanylvalylhistidylglutamylphenylalanylthreonylas-
partyltryptophylleucylhistidylserylalanyllysylglutamylglutamylleucylhisti-
dylarginyltryptophylserylaspartylmethionylserylglycylaspartylserylserylal-
anylthreonylglutaminyllysyllysylleucylseryllysylisoleucyllysylglutamylleu-
cylisoleucylaspartylserylarginylglutamylisoleucylglycylalanylserylarginyl-
leucylserylarginylvalylglutamylserylleucylalanylprolylglutamylvalyllysylg-
lutaminylasparaginylthreonylthreonylalanylserylglycylcysteinylglutamylleu-
cylmethionylhistidylthreonylglutamylmethionylglutaminylalanylleucylarginy-
lalanylaspartyltryptophyllysylglutaminyltryptophylglutamylaspartylserylva-
lylphenylalanylglutaminylthreonylglutaminylserylcysteinylleucylglutamylas-
paraginylleucylvalylserylglutaminylmethionylalanylleucylserylglutamylglut-
aminylglutamylphenylalanylserylglycylglutaminylvalylalanylglutaminylleucy-
lglutamylglutaminylalanylleucylglutamylglutaminylphenylalanylserylalanyll-
eucylleucyllysylthreonyltryptophylalanylglutaminylglutaminylleucylthreony-
lleucylleucylglutamylglycyllysylasparaginylthreonylaspartylglutamylglutam-
ylisoleucylvalylglutamylcysteinyltryptophylhistidyllysylglycylglutaminylg-
lutamylisoleucylleucylaspartylalanylleucylglutaminyllysylalanylglutamylpr-
olylarginylthreonylglutamylaspartylleucyllysylserylglutaminylleucylaspara-
ginylglutamylleucylcysteinylarginylphenylalanylserylarginylaspartylleucyl-
serylthreonyltyrosylserylglycyllysylvalylserylglycylleucylisoleucyllysylg-
lutamyltyrosylasparaginylcysteinylleucylcysteinylleucylglutaminylalanylse-
ryllysylglycylcysteinylglutaminylasparaginyllysylglutamylglutaminylisoleu-
cylleucylglutaminylglutaminylarginylphenylalanylarginyllysylalanylphenyla-
lanylarginylaspartylphenylalanylglutaminylglutaminyltryptophylleucylvalyl-
asparaginylalanyllysylisoleucylthreonylthreonylalanyllysylcysteinylphenyl-
alanylaspartylisoleucylprolylglutaminylasparaginylisoleucylserylglutamylv-
alylserylthreonylserylleucylglutaminyllysylisoleucylglutaminylglutamylphe-
nylalanylleucylserylglutamylserylglutamylasparaginylglycylglutaminylhisti-
dyllysylleucylasparaginylmethionylmethionylleucylseryllysylglycylglutamyl-
leucylleucylserylthreonylleucylleucylthreonyllysylglutamyllysylalanyllysy-
lglycylisoleucylglutaminylalanyllysylvalylthreonylalanylalanyllysylglutam-
ylaspartyltryptophyllysylasparaginylphenylalanylhistidylserylasparaginyll-
eucylhistidylglutaminyllysylglutamylserylalanylleucylglutamylasparaginyll-
eucyllysylisoleucylglutaminylmethionyllysylaspartylphenylalanylglutamylva-
lylserylalanylglutamylprolylisoleucylglutaminylaspartyltryptophylleucylse-
ryllysylthreonylglutamyllysylmethionylvalylhistidylglutamylserylserylaspa-
raginylarginylleucyltyrosylaspartylleucylprolylalanyllysylarginylarginylg-
lutamylglutaminylglutaminyllysylleucylglutaminylserylvalylleucylglutamylg-
lutamylisoleucylhistidylcysteinyltyrosylglutamylprolylglutaminylleucylasp-
araginylarginylleucyllysylglutamyllysylalanylglutaminylglutaminylleucyltr-
yptophylglutamylglycylglutaminylalanylalanylseryllysylserylphenylalanylar-
ginylhistidylarginylvalylserylglutaminylleucylserylserylglutaminyltyrosyl-
leucylalanylleucylserylasparaginylleucylthreonyllysylglutamyllysylvalylse-
rylarginylleucylaspartylarginylisoleucylvalylalanylglutamylhistidylaspara-
ginylglutaminylphenylalanylserylleucylglycylisoleucyllysylglutamylleucylg-
lutaminylaspartyltryptophylmethionylthreonylaspartylalanylisoleucylhistid-
ylmethionylleucylaspartylseryltyrosylcysteinylhistidylprolylthreonylseryl-
aspartyllysylserylvalylleucylaspartylserylarginylthreonylleucyllysylleucy-
lglutamylalanylleucylleucylserylvalyllysylglutaminylglutamyllysylglutamyl-
isoleucylglutaminylmethionyllysylmethionylisoleucylvalylthreonylarginylgl-
ycylglutamylserylvalylleucylglutaminylasparaginylthreonylserylprolylgluta-
mylglycylisoleucylprolylthreonylisoleucylglutaminylglutaminylglutaminylle-
ucylglutaminylserylvalyllysylaspartylmethionyltryptophylalanylserylleucyl-
leucylserylalanylglycylisoleucylarginylcysteinyllysylserylglutaminylleucy-
lglutamylglycylalanylleucylseryllysyltryptophylthreonylseryltyrosylglutam-
inylaspartylglycylvalylarginylglutaminylphenylalanylserylglycyltryptophyl-
methionylaspartylserylmethionylglutamylalanylasparaginylleucylasparaginyl-
glutamylserylglutamylarginylglutaminylhistidylalanylglutamylleucylarginyl-
aspartyllysylthreonylthreonylmethionylleucylglycyllysylalanyllysylleucyll-
eucylasparaginylglutamylglutamylvalylleucylseryltyrosylserylserylleucylle-
ucylglutamylthreonylisoleucylglutamylvalyllysylglycylalanylglycylmethiony-
lthreonylglutamylhistidyltyrosylvalylthreonylglutaminylleucylglutamylleuc-
ylglutaminylaspartylleucylglutaminylglutamylarginyltyrosylarginylalanylis-
oleucylglutaminylglutamylarginylalanyllysylglutamylalanylvalylthreonyllys-
ylserylglutamyllysylleucylvalylarginylleucylhistidylglutaminylglutamyltyr-
osylglutaminylarginylaspartylleucyllysylalanylphenylalanylglutamylvalyltr-
yptophylleucylglycylglutaminylglutamylglutaminylglutamyllysylleucylaspart-
ylglutaminyltyrosylserylvalylleucylglutamylglycylaspartylalanylhistidylth-
reonylhistidylglutamylthreonylthreonylleucylarginylaspartylleucylglutamin-
ylglutamylleucylglutaminylvalylhistidylcysteinylalanylglutamylglycylgluta-
minylalanylleucylleucylasparaginylserylvalylleucylhistidylthreonylarginyl-
glutamylaspartylvalylisoleucylprolylserylglycylisoleucylprolylglutaminyla-
lanylglutamylaspartylarginylalanylleucylglutamylserylleucylarginylglutami-
nylaspartyltryptophylglutaminylalanyltyrosylglutaminylhistidylarginylleuc-
ylserylglutamylthreonylarginylthreonylglutaminylphenylalanylasparaginylas-
paraginylvalylvalylasparaginyllysylleucylarginylleucylmethionylglutamylgl-
utaminyllysylphenylalanylglutaminylglutaminylvalylaspartylglutamyltryptop-
hylleucyllysylthreonylalanylglutamylglutamyllysylvalylserylprolylarginylt-
hreonylarginylarginylglutaminylserylasparaginylarginylalanylthreonyllysyl-
glutamylisoleucylglutaminylleucylhistidylglutaminylmethionyllysyllysyltry-
ptophylhistidylglutamylglutamylvalylthreonylalanyltyrosylarginylaspartylg-
lutamylvalylglutamylglutamylvalylglycylalanylarginylalanylglutaminylgluta-
mylisoleucylleucylaspartylglutamylserylhistidylvalylasparaginylserylargin-
ylmethionylglycylcysteinylglutaminylalanylthreonylglutaminylleucylthreony-
lserylarginyltyrosylglutaminylalanylleucylleucylleucylglutaminylvalylleuc-
ylglutamylglutaminylisoleucyllysylphenylalanylleucylglutamylglutamylgluta-
mylisoleucylglutaminylserylleucylglutamylglutamylserylglutamylserylseryll-
eucylserylseryltyrosylserylaspartyltryptophyltyrosylglycylserylthreonylhi-
stidyllysylasparaginylphenylalanyllysylasparaginylvalylalanylthreonyllysy-
lisoleucylaspartyllysylvalylaspartylthreonylvalylmethionylmethionylglycyl-
lysyllysylleucyllysylthreonylleucylglutamylvalylleucylleucyllysylaspartyl-
methionylglutamyllysylglycylhistidylserylleucylleucyllysylserylalanylargi-
nylglutamyllysylglycylglutamylarginylalanylvalyllysyltyrosylleucylglutamy-
lglutamylglycylglutamylalanylglutamylarginylleucylarginyllysylglutamyliso-
leucylhistidylaspartylhistidylmethionylglutamylglutaminylleucyllysylgluta-
mylleucylthreonylserylthreonylvalylarginyllysylglutamylhistidylmethionylt-
hreonylleucylglutamyllysylglycylleucylhistidylleucylalanyllysylglutamylph-
enylalanylserylaspartyllysylcysteinyllysylalanylleucylthreonylglutaminylt-
ryptophylisoleucylalanylglutamyltyrosylglutaminylglutamylisoleucylleucylh-
istidylvalylprolylglutamylglutamylprolyllysylmethionylglutamylleucyltyros-
ylglutamyllysyllysylalanylglutaminylleucylseryllysyltyrosyllysylserylleuc-
ylglutaminylglutaminylthreonylvalylleucylserylhistidylglutamylprolylseryl-
valyllysylserylvalylarginylglutamyllysylglycylglutamylalanylleucylleucylg-
lutamylleucylvalylglutaminylaspartylvalylthreonylleucyllysylaspartyllysyl-
isoleucylaspartylglutaminylleucylglutaminylserylaspartyltyrosylglutaminyl-
aspartylleucylcysteinylserylisoleucylglycyllysylglutamylhistidylvalylphen-
ylalanylserylleucylglutamylalanyllysylvalyllysylaspartylhistidylglutamyla-
spartyltyrosylasparaginylserylglutamylleucylglutaminylglutamylvalylglutam-
yllysyltryptophylleucylleucylglutaminylmethionylserylglycylarginylleucylv-
alylalanylprolylaspartylleucylleucylglutamylthreonylserylserylleucylgluta-
mylthreonylisoleucylthreonylglutaminylglutaminylleucylalanylhistidylhisti-
dyllysylalanylmethionylmethionylglutamylglutamylisoleucylalanylglycylphen-
ylalanylglutamylaspartylarginylleucylasparaginylasparaginylleucylglutamin-
ylmethionyllysylglycylaspartylthreonylleucylisoleucylglycylglutaminylcyst-
einylalanylaspartylhistidylleucylglutaminylalanyllysylleucyllysylglutamin-
ylasparaginylvalylhistidylalanylhistidylleucylglutaminylglycylthreonyllys-
ylaspartylseryltyrosylserylalanylisoleucylcysteinylserylthreonylalanylglu-
taminylarginylmethionyltyrosylglutaminylserylleucylglutamylhistidylglutam-
ylleucylglutaminyllysylhistidylvalylserylarginylglutaminylaspartylthreony-
lleucylglutaminylglutaminylcysteinylglutaminylalanyltryptophylleucylseryl-
alanylvalylglutaminylprolylaspartylleucylglutamylprolylserylprolylglutami-
nylprolylprolylleucylserylarginylalanylglutamylalanylisoleucyllysylglutam-
inylvalyllysylhistidylphenylalanylarginylalanylleucylglutaminylglutamylgl-
utaminylalanylarginylthreonyltyrosylleucylaspartylleucylleucylcysteinylse-
rylmethionylcysteinylaspartylleucylserylasparaginylalanylserylvalyllysylt-
hreonylthreonylalanyllysylaspartylisoleucylglutaminylglutaminylthreonylgl-
utamylglutaminylthreonylisoleucylglutamylglutaminyllysylleucylvalylglutam-
inylalanylglutaminylasparaginylleucylthreonylglutaminylglycyltryptophylgl-
utamylglutamylisoleucyllysylhistidylleucyllysylserylglutamylleucyltryptop-
hylisoleucyltyrosylleucylglutaminylaspartylalanylaspartylglutaminylglutam-
inylleucylglutaminylasparaginylmethionyllysylarginylarginylhistidylserylg-
lutamylleucylglutamylleucylasparaginylisoleucylalanylglutaminylasparaginy-
lmethionylvalylserylglutaminylvalyllysylaspartylphenylalanylvalyllysyllys-
ylleucylglutaminylseryllysylglutaminylalanylserylvalylasparaginylthreonyl-
isoleucylisoleucylglutamyllysylvalylasparaginyllysylleucylthreonyllysylly-
sylglutamylglutamylserylprolylglutamylhistidyllysylglutamylisoleucylaspar-
aginylhistidylleucylasparaginylaspartylglutaminyltryptophylleucylaspartyl-
leucylcysteinylarginylglutaminylserylasparaginylasparaginylleucylcysteiny-
lleucylglutaminylarginylglutamylglutamylaspartylleucylglutaminylarginylth-
reonylarginylaspartyltyrosylhistidylaspartylcysteinylmethionylasparaginyl-
valylvalylglutamylvalylphenylalanylleucylglutamyllysylphenylalanylthreony-
lthreonylglutamyltryptophylaspartylasparaginylleucylalanylarginylserylasp-
artylalanylglutamylserylthreonylalanylvalylhistidylleucylglutamylalanylle-
ucyllysyllysylleucylalanylleucylalanylleucylglutaminylglutamylarginyllysy-
ltyrosylalanylisoleucylglutamylaspartylleucyllysylaspartylglutaminyllysyl-
glutaminyllysylmethionylisoleucylglutamylhistidylleucylasparaginylleucyla-
spartylaspartyllysylglutamylleucylvalyllysylglutamylglutaminylthreonylser-
ylhistidylleucylglutamylglutaminylarginyltryptophylphenylalanylglutaminyl-
leucylglutamylaspartylleucylisoleucyllysylarginyllysylisoleucylglutaminyl-
valylserylvalylthreonylasparaginylleucylglutamylglutamylleucylasparaginyl-
valylvalylglutaminylserylarginylphenylalanylglutaminylglutamylleucylmethi-
onylglutamyltryptophylalanylglutamylglutamylglutaminylglutaminylprolylasp-
araginylisoleucylalanylglutamylalanylleucyllysylglutaminylserylprolylprol-
ylprolylaspartylmethionylalanylglutaminylasparaginylleucylleucylmethionyl-
aspartylhistidylleucylalanylisoleucylcysteinylserylglutamylleucylglutamyl-
alanyllysylglutaminylmethionylleucylleucyllysylserylleucylisoleucyllysyla-
spartylalanylaspartylarginylvalylmethionylalanylaspartylleucylglycylleucy-
lasparaginylglutamylarginylglutaminylvalylisoleucylglutaminyllysylalanyll-
eucylserylaspartylalanylglutaminylserylhistidylvalylasparaginylcysteinyll-
eucylserylaspartylleucylvalylglycylglutaminylarginylarginyllysyltyrosylle-
ucylasparaginyllysylalanylleucylserylglutamyllysylthreonylglutaminylpheny-
lalanylleucylmethionylalanylvalylphenylalanylglutaminylalanylthreonylsery-
lglutaminylisoleucylglutaminylglutaminylhistidylglutamylarginyllysylisole-
ucylmethionylphenylalanylarginylglutamylhistidylisoleucylcysteinylleucyll-
eucylprolylaspartylaspartylvalylseryllysylglutaminylvalyllysylthreonylcys-
teinyllysylserylalanylglutaminylalanylserylleucyllysylthreonyltyrosylglut-
aminylasparaginylglutamylvalylthreonylglycylleucyltryptophylalanylglutami-
nylglycylarginylglutamylleucylmethionyllysylglutamylvalylthreonylglutamyl-
glutaminylglutamyllysylserylglutamylvalylleucylglycyllysylleucylglutaminy-
lglutamylleucylglutaminylserylvalyltyrosylaspartylserylvalylleucylglutami-
nyllysylcysteinylserylhistidylarginylleucylglutaminylglutamylleucylglutam-
yllysylasparaginylleucylvalylserylarginyllysylhistidylphenylalanyllysylgl-
utamylaspartylphenylalanylaspartyllysylalanylcysteinylhistidyltryptophyll-
eucyllysylglutaminylalanylaspartylisoleucylvalylthreonylphenylalanylproly-
lglutamylisoleucylasparaginylleucylmethionylasparaginylglutamylserylseryl-
glutamylleucylhistidylthreonylglutaminylleucylalanyllysyltyrosylglutaminy-
lasparaginylisoleucylleucylglutamylglutaminylserylprolylglutamyltyrosylgl-
utamylasparaginylleucylleucylleucylthreonylleucylglutaminylarginylthreony-
lglycylglutaminylthreonylisoleucylleucylprolylserylleucylasparaginylgluta-
mylvalylaspartylhistidylseryltyrosylleucylserylglutamyllysylleucylasparag-
inylalanylleucylprolylarginylglutaminylphenylalanylasparaginylvalylisoleu-
cylvalylalanylleucylalanyllysylaspartyllysylphenylalanyltyrosyllysylvalyl-
glutaminylglutamylalanylisoleucylleucylalanylarginyllysylglutamyltyrosyla-
lanylserylleucylisoleucylglutamylleucylthreonylthreonylglutaminylserylleu-
cylserylglutamylleucylglutamylalanylglutaminylphenylalanylleucylarginylme-
thionylseryllysylvalylprolylthreonylaspartylleucylalanylvalylglutamylglut-
amylalanylleucylserylleucylglutaminylaspartylglycylcysteinylarginylalanyl-
isoleucylleucylaspartylglutamylvalylalanylglycylleucylglycylglutamylalany-
lvalylaspartylglutamylleucylasparaginylglutaminyllysyllysylglutamylglycyl-
phenylalanylarginylserylthreonylglycylglutaminylprolyltryptophylglutaminy-
lprolylaspartyllysylmethionylleucylhistidylleucylvalylthreonylleucyltyros-
ylhistidylarginylleucyllysylarginylglutaminylthreonylglutamylglutaminylar-
ginylvalylserylleucylleucylglutamylaspartylthreonylthreonylserylalanyltyr-
osylglutaminylglutamylhistidylglutamyllysylmethionylcysteinylglutaminylgl-
utaminylleucylglutamylarginylglutaminylleucyllysylserylvalyllysylglutamyl-
glutamylglutaminylseryllysylvalylasparaginylglutamylglutamylthreonylleucy-
lprolylalanylglutamylglutamyllysylleucyllysylmethionyltyrosylhistidylsery-
lleucylalanylglycylserylleucylglutaminylaspartylserylglycylisoleucylvalyl-
leucyllysylarginylvalylthreonylisoleucylhistidylleucylglutamylaspartylleu-
cylalanylprolylhistidylleucylaspartylprolylleucylalanyltyrosylglutamyllys-
ylalanylarginylhistidylglutaminylisoleucylglutaminylseryltryptophylglutam-
inylglycylglutamylleucyllysylleucylleucylthreonylserylalanylisoleucylglyc-
ylglutamylthreonylvalylthreonylglutamylcysteinylglutamylserylarginylmethi-
onylvalylglutaminylserylisoleucylaspartylphenylalanylglutaminylthreonylgl-
utamylmethionylserylarginylserylleucylaspartyltryptophylleucylarginylargi-
nylvalyllysylalanylglutamylleucylserylglycylprolylvalyltyrosylleucylaspar-
tylleucylasparaginylleucylglutaminylaspartylisoleucylglutaminylglutamylgl-
utamylisoleucylarginyllysylisoleucylglutaminylisoleucylhistidylglutaminyl-
glutamylglutamylvalylglutaminylserylserylleucylarginylisoleucylmethionyla-
sparaginylalanylleucylserylhistidyllysylglutamyllysylglutamyllysylphenyla-
lanylthreonyllysylalanyllysylglutamylleucylisoleucylserylalanylaspartylle-
ucylglutamylhistidylserylleucylalanylglutamylleucylserylglutamylleucylasp-
artylglycylaspartylisoleucylglutaminylglutamylalanylleucylarginylthreonyl-
arginylglutaminylalanylthreonylleucylthreonylglutamylisoleucyltyrosylsery-
lglutaminylcysteinylglutaminylarginyltyrosyltyrosylglutaminylvalylphenyla-
lanylglutaminylalanylalanylasparaginylaspartyltryptophylleucylglutamylasp-
artylalanylglutaminylglutamylleucylleucylglutaminylleucylalanylglycylaspa-
raginylglycylleucylaspartylvalylglutamylserylalanylglutamylglutamylaspara-
ginylleucyllysylserylhistidylmethionylglutamylphenylalanylphenylalanylser-
ylthreonylglutamylaspartylglutaminylphenylalanylhistidylserylasparaginyll-
eucylglutamylglutamylleucylhistidylserylleucylvalylalanylthreonylleucylas-
partylprolylleucylisoleucyllysylprolylthreonylglycyllysylglutamylaspartyl-
leucylglutamylglutaminyllysylvalylalanylserylleucylglutamylleucylarginyls-
erylglutaminylarginylmethionylserylarginylaspartylserylglycylalanylglutam-
inylvalylaspartylleucylleucylglutaminylarginylcysteinylthreonylalanylglut-
aminyltryptophylhistidylaspartyltyrosylglutaminyllysylalanylarginylglutam-
ylglutamylvalylisoleucylglutamylleucylmethionylasparaginylaspartylthreony-
lglutamyllysyllysylleucylserylglutamylphenylalanylserylleucylleucyllysylt-
hreonylserylserylserylhistidylglutamylalanylglutamylglutamyllysylleucylse-
rylglutamylhistidyllysylalanylleucylvalylserylvalylvalylasparaginylserylp-
henylalanylhistidylglutamyllysylisoleucylvalylalanylleucylglutamylglutamy-
llysylalanylserylglutaminylleucylglutamyllysylthreonylglycylasparaginylas-
partylalanylseryllysylalanylthreonylleucylserylarginylserylmethionylthreo-
nylthreonylvalyltryptophylglutaminylarginyltryptophylthreonylarginylleucy-
larginylalanylvalylalanylglutaminylaspartylglutaminylglutamyllysylisoleuc-
ylleucylglutamylaspartylalanylvalylaspartylglutamyltryptophylthreonylglyc-
ylphenylalanylasparaginylasparaginyllysylvalyllysyllysylalanylthreonylglu-
tamylmethionylisoleucylaspartylglutaminylleucylglutaminylaspartyllysylleu-
cylprolylglycylserylserylalanylglutamyllysylalanylseryllysylalanylglutamy-
lleucylleucylthreonylleucylleucylglutamyltyrosylhistidylaspartylthreonylp-
henylalanylvalylleucylglutamylleucylglutamylglutaminylglutaminylglutaminy-
lserylalanylleucylglycylmethionylleucylarginylglutaminylglutaminylthreony-
lleucylserylmethionylleucylglutaminylaspartylglycylalanylalanylprolylthre-
onylprolylglycylglutamylglutamylprolylprolylleucylmethionylglutaminylglut-
amylisoleucylthreonylalanylmethionylglutaminylaspartylarginylcysteinylleu-
cylasparaginylmethionylglutaminylglutamyllysylvalyllysylthreonylasparagin-
ylglycyllysylleucylvalyllysylglutaminylglutamylleucyllysylaspartylarginyl-
glutamylmethionylvalylglutamylthreonylglutaminylisoleucylasparaginylseryl-
valyllysylcysteinyltryptophylvalylglutaminylglutamylthreonyllysylglutamyl-
tyrosylleucylglycylasparaginylprolylthreonylisoleucylglutamylisoleucylasp-
artylalanylglutaminylleucylglutamylglutamylleucylglutaminylisoleucylleucy-
lleucylthreonylglutamylalanylthreonylasparaginylhistidylarginylglutaminyl-
asparaginylisoleucylglutamyllysylmethionylalanylglutamylglutamylglutaminy-
llysylglutamyllysyltyrosylleucylglycylleucyltyrosylthreonylisoleucylleucy-
lprolylserylglutamylleucylserylleucylglutaminylleucylalanylglutamylvalyla-
lanylleucylaspartylleucyllysylisoleucylarginylaspartylglutaminylisoleucyl-
glutaminylaspartyllysylisoleucyllysylglutamylvalylglutamylglutaminylseryl-
lysylalanylthreonylserylglutaminylglutamylleucylserylarginylglutaminyliso-
leucylglutaminyllysylleucylalanyllysylaspartylleucylthreonylthreonylisole-
ucylleucylthreonyllysylleucyllysylalanyllysylthreonylaspartylasparaginylv-
alylvalylglutaminylalanyllysylthreonylaspartylglutaminyllysylvalylleucylg-
lycylglutamylglutamylleucylaspartylglycylcysteinylasparaginylseryllysylle-
ucylmethionylglutamylleucylaspartylalanylalanylvalylglutaminyllysylphenyl-
alanylleucylglutamylglutaminylasparaginylglycylglutaminylleucylglycyllysy-
lprolylleucylalanyllysyllysylisoleucylglycyllysylleucylthreonylglutamylle-
ucylhistidylglutaminylglutaminylthreonylisoleucylarginylglutaminylalanylg-
lutamylasparaginylarginylleucylseryllysylleucylasparaginylglutaminylalany-
lalanylserylhistidylleucylglutamylglutamyltyrosylasparaginylglutamylmethi-
onylleucylglutamylleucylisoleucylleucyllysyltryptophylisoleucylglutamylly-
sylalanyllysylvalylleucylalanylhistidylglycylthreonylisoleucylalanyltrypt-
ophylasparaginylserylalanylserylglutaminylleucylarginylglutamylglutaminyl-
tyrosylisoleucylleucylhistidylglutaminylthreonylleucylleucylglutamylgluta-
mylseryllysylglutamylisoleucylaspartylserylglutamylleucylglutamylalanylme-
thionylthreonylglutamyllysylleucylglutaminyltyrosylleucylthreonylserylval-
yltyrosylcysteinylthreonylglutamyllysylmethionylserylglutaminylglutaminyl-
valylalanylglutamylleucylglycylarginylglutamylthreonylglutamylglutamylleu-
cylarginylglutaminylmethionylisoleucyllysylisoleucylarginylleucylglutamin-
ylasparaginylleucylglutaminylaspartylalanylalanyllysylaspartylmethionylly-
syllysylphenylalanylglutamylalanylglutamylleucyllysyllysylleucylglutaminy-
lalanylalanylleucylglutamylglutaminylalanylglutaminylalanylthreonylleucyl-
threonylserylprolylglutamylvalylglycylarginylleucylserylleucyllysylglutam-
ylglutaminylleucylserylhistidylarginylglutaminylhistidylleucylleucylseryl-
glutamylmethionylglutamylserylleucyllysylprolyllysylvalylglutaminylalanyl-
valylglutaminylleucylcysteinylglutaminylserylalanylleucylarginylisoleucyl-
prolylglutamylaspartylvalylvalylalanylserylleucylprolylleucylcysteinylhis-
tidylalanylalanylleucylarginylleucylglutaminylglutamylglutamylalanylseryl-
arginylleucylglutaminylhistidylthreonylalanylisoleucylglutaminylglutaminy-
lcysteinylasparaginylisoleucylmethionylglutaminylalanylalanylvalylvalylgl-
utaminyltyrosylglutamylglutaminyltyrosylglutamylglutaminylglutamylmethion-
yllysylhistidylleucylglutaminylglutaminylleucylisoleucylglutamylglycylala-
nylhistidylarginylglutamylisoleucylglutamylaspartyllysylprolylvalylalanyl-
threonylserylasparaginylisoleucylglutaminylglutamylleucylglutaminylalanyl-
glutaminylisoleucylserylarginylhistidylglutamylglutamylleucylalanylglutam-
inyllysylisoleucyllysylglycyltyrosylglutaminylglutamylglutaminylisoleucyl-
alanylserylleucylasparaginylseryllysylcysteinyllysylmethionylleucylthreon-
ylmethionyllysylalanyllysylhistidylalanylthreonylmethionylleucylleucylthr-
eonylvalylthreonylglutamylvalylglutamylglycylleucylalanylglutamylglycylth-
reonylglutamylaspartylleucylaspartylglycylglutamylleucylleucylprolylthreo-
nylprolylserylalanylhistidylprolylserylvalylvalylmethionylmethionylthreon-
ylalanylglycylarginylcysteinylhistidylthreonylleucylleucylserylprolylvaly-
lthreonylglutamylglutamylserylglycylglutamylglutamylglycylthreonylasparag-
inylserylglutamylisoleucylserylserylprolylprolylalanylcysteinylarginylser-
ylprolylserylprolylvalylalanylasparaginylthreonylaspartylalanylserylvalyl-
asparaginylglutaminylaspartylisoleucylalanyltyrosyltyrosylglutaminylalany-
lleucylserylalanylglutamylarginylleucylglutaminylthreonylaspartylalanylal-
anyllysylisoleucylhistidylprolylserylthreonylserylalanylserylglutaminylgl-
utamylphenylalanyltyrosylglutamylprolylglycylleucylglutamylprolylserylala-
nylthreonylalanyllysylleucylglycylaspartylleucylglutaminylarginylseryltry-
ptophylglutamylthreonylleucyllysylasparaginylvalylisoleucylserylglutamyll-
ysylglutaminylarginylthreonylleucyltyrosylglutamylalanylleucylglutamylarg-
inylglutaminylglutaminyllysyltyrosylglutaminylaspartylserylleucylglutamin-
ylserylisoleucylserylthreonyllysylmethionylglutamylalanylisoleucylglutamy-
lleucyllysylleucylserylglutamylserylprolylglutamylprolylglycylarginylsery-
lprolylglutamylserylglutaminylmethionylalanylglutamylhistidylglutaminylal-
anylleucylmethionylaspartylglutamylisoleucylleucylmethionylleucylglutamin-
ylaspartylglutamylisoleucylasparaginylglutamylleucylglutaminylserylseryll-
eucylalanylglutamylglutamylleucylvalylserylglutamylserylcysteinylglutamyl-
alanylaspartylprolylalanylglutamylglutaminylleucylalanylleucylglutaminyls-
erylthreonylleucylthreonylvalylleucylalanylglutamylarginylmethionylserylt-
hreonylisoleucylarginylmethionyllysylalanylserylglycyllysylarginylglutami-
nylleucylleucylglutamylglutamyllysylleucylasparaginylaspartylglutaminylle-
ucylglutamylglutamylglutaminylarginylglutaminylglutamylglutaminylalanylle-
ucylglutaminylarginyltyrosylarginylcysteinylglutamylalanylaspartylglutamy-
lleucylaspartylseryltryptophylleucylleucylserylthreonyllysylalanylthreony-
lleucylaspartylthreonylalanylleucylserylprolylprolyllysylglutamylprolylme-
thionylaspartylmethionylglutamylalanylglutaminylleucylmethionylaspartylcy-
steinylglutaminylasparaginylmethionylleucylvalylglutamylisoleucylglutamyl-
glutaminyllysylvalylvalylalanylleucylserylglutamylleucylserylvalylhistidy-
lasparaginylglutamylasparaginylleucylleucylleucylglutamylglycyllysylalany-
lhistidylthreonyllysylaspartylglutamylalanylglutamylglutaminylleucylalany-
lglycyllysylleucylarginylarginylleucyllysylglycylserylleucylleucylglutamy-
lleucylglutaminylarginylalanylleucylhistidylaspartyllysylglutaminylleucyl-
asparaginylmethionylglutaminylglycylthreonylalanylglutaminylglutamyllysyl-
glutamylglutamylserylaspartylvalylaspartylleucylthreonylalanylthreonylglu-
taminylserylprolylglycylvalylglutaminylglutamyltryptophylleucylalanylglut-
aminylalanylarginylthreonylthreonyltryptophylthreonylglutaminylglutaminyl-
arginylglutaminylserylserylleucylglutaminylglutaminylglutaminyllysylgluta-
mylleucylglutamylglutaminylglutamylleucylalanylglutamylglutaminyllysylser-
ylleucylleucylarginylserylvalylalanylserylarginylglycylglutamylglutamylis-
oleucylleucylisoleucylglutaminylhistidylserylalanylalanylglutamylthreonyl-
serylglycylaspartylalanylglycylglutamyllysylprolylaspartylvalylleucylsery-
lglutaminylglutamylleucylglycylmethionylglutamylglycylglutamyllysylseryls-
erylalanylglutamylaspartylglutaminylmethionylarginylmethionyllysyltryptop-
hylglutamylserylleucylhistidylglutaminylglutamylphenylalanylserylthreonyl-
lysylglutaminyllysylleucylleucylglutaminylasparaginylvalylleucylglutamylg-
lutaminylglutamylglutaminylglutamylglutaminylvalylleucyltyrosylserylargin-
ylprolylasparaginylarginylleucylleucylserylglycylvalylprolylleucyltyrosyl-
lysylglycylaspartylvalylprolylthreonylglutaminylaspartyllysylserylalanylv-
alylthreonylserylleucylleucylaspartylglycylleucylasparaginylglutaminylala-
nylphenylalanylglutamylglutamylvalylserylserylglutaminylserylglycylglycyl-
alanyllysylarginylglutaminylserylisoleucylhistidylleucylglutamylglutaminy-
llysylleucyltyrosylaspartylglycylvalylserylalanylthreonylserylthreonyltry-
ptophylleucylaspartylaspartylvalylglutamylglutamylarginylleucylphenylalan-
ylvalylalanylthreonylalanylleucylleucylprolylglutamylglutamylthreonylglut-
amylthreonylcysteinylleucylphenylalanylasparaginylglutaminylglutamylisole-
ucylleucylalanyllysylaspartylisoleucyllysylglutamylmethionylserylglutamyl-
glutamylmethionylaspartyllysylasparaginyllysylasparaginylleucylphenylalan-
ylserylglutaminylalanylphenylalanylprolylglutamylasparaginylglycylasparty-
lasparaginylarginylaspartylvalylisoleucylglutamylaspartylthreonylleucylgl-
ycylcysteinylleucylleucylglycylarginylleucylserylleucylleucylaspartylsery-
lvalylvalylasparaginylglutaminylarginylcysteinylhistidylglutaminylmethion-
yllysylglutamylarginylleucylglutaminylglutaminylisoleucylleucylasparaginy-
lphenylalanylglutaminylasparaginylaspartylleucyllysylvalylleucylphenylala-
nylthreonylserylleucylalanylaspartylasparaginyllysyltyrosylisoleucylisole-
ucylleucylglutaminyllysylleucylalanylasparaginylvalylphenylalanylglutamyl-
glutaminylprolylvalylalanylglutamylglutaminylisoleucylglutamylalanylisole-
ucylglutaminylglutaminylalanylglutamylaspartylglycylleucyllysylglutamylph-
enylalanylaspartylalanylglycylisoleucylisoleucylglutamylleucyllysylarginy-
larginylglycylaspartyllysylleucylglutaminylvalylglutamylglutaminylprolyls-
erylmethionylglutaminylglutamylleucylseryllysylleucylglutaminylaspartylme-
thionyltyrosylaspartylglutamylleucylmethionylmethionylisoleucylisoleucylg-
lycylserylarginylarginylserylglycylleucylasparaginylglutaminylasparaginyl-
leucylthreonylleucyllysylserylglutaminyltyrosylglutamylarginylalanylleucy-
lglutaminylaspartylleucylalanylaspartylleucylleucylglutamylthreonylglycyl-
glutaminylglutamyllysylmethionylalanylglycylaspartylglutaminyllysylisoleu-
cylisoleucylvalylserylseryllysylglutamylglutamylisoleucylglutaminylglutam-
inylleucylleucylaspartyllysylhistidyllysylglutamyltyrosylphenylalanylglut-
aminylglycylleucylglutamylserylhistidylmethionylisoleucylleucylthreonylgl-
utamylthreonylleucylphenylalanylarginyllysylisoleucylisoleucylserylphenyl-
alanylalanylvalylglutaminyllysylglutamylthreonylglutaminylphenylalanylhis-
tidylthreonylglutamylleucylmethionylalanylglutaminylalanylserylalanylvaly-
lleucyllysylarginylalanylhistidyllysylarginylglycylvalylglutamylleucylglu-
tamyltyrosylisoleucylleucylglutamylthreonyltryptophylserylhistidylleucyla-
spartylglutamylaspartylglutaminylglutaminylglutamylleucylserylarginylglut-
aminylleucylglutamylvalylvalylglutamylserylserylisoleucylprolylserylvalyl-
glycylleucylvalylglutamylglutamylasparaginylglutamylaspartylarginylleucyl-
isoleucylaspartylarginylisoleucylthreonylleucyltyrosylglutaminylhistidyll-
eucyllysylserylserylleucylasparaginylglutamyltyrosylglutaminylprolyllysyl-
leucyltyrosylglutaminylvalylleucylaspartylaspartylglycyllysylarginylleucy-
lleucylisoleucylserylisoleucylserylcysteinylserylaspartylleucylglutamylse-
rylglutaminylleucylasparaginylglutaminylleucylglycylglutamylcysteinyltryp-
tophylleucylserylasparaginylthreonylasparaginyllysylmethionylseryllysylgl-
utamylleucylhistidylarginylleucylglutamylthreonylisoleucylleucyllysylhist-
idyltryptophylthreonylarginyltyrosylglutaminylserylglutamylserylalanylasp-
artylleucylisoleucylhistidyltryptophylleucylglutaminylserylalanyllysylasp-
artylarginylleucylglutamylphenylalanyltryptophylthreonylglutaminylglutami-
nylserylvalylthreonylvalylprolylglutaminylglutamylleucylglutamylmethionyl-
valylarginylaspartylhistidylleucylasparaginylalanylphenylalanylleucylglut-
amylphenylalanylseryllysylglutamylvalylaspartylalanylglutaminylserylseryl-
leucyllysylserylserylvalylleucylserylthreonylglycylasparaginylglutaminyll-
eucylleucylarginylleucyllysyllysylvalylaspartylthreonylalanylthreonylleuc-
ylarginylserylglutamylleucylserylarginylisoleucylaspartylserylglutaminylt-
ryptophylthreonylaspartylleucylleucylthreonylasparaginylisoleucylprolylal-
anylvalylglutaminylglutamyllysylleucylhistidylglutaminylleucylglutaminylm-
ethionylaspartyllysylleucylprolylserylarginylhistidylalanylisoleucylseryl-
glutamylvalylmethionylseryltryptophylisoleucylserylleucylmethionylglutamy-
lasparaginylvalylisoleucylglutaminyllysylaspartylglutamylaspartylasparagi-
nylisoleucyllysylasparaginylserylisoleucylglycyltyrosyllysylalanylisoleuc-
ylhistidylglutamyltyrosylleucylglutaminyllysyltyrosyllysylglycylphenylala-
nyllysylisoleucylaspartylisoleucylasparaginylcysteinyllysylglutaminylleuc-
ylthreonylvalylaspartylphenylalanylvalylasparaginylglutaminylserylvalylle-
ucylglutaminylisoleucylserylserylglutaminylaspartylvalylglutamylseryllysy-
larginylserylaspartyllysylthreonylaspartylphenylalanylalanylglutamylgluta-
minylleucylglycylalanylmethionylasparaginyllysylseryltryptophylglutaminyl-
isoleucylleucylglutaminylglycylleucylvalylthreonylglutamyllysylisoleucylg-
lutaminylleucylleucylglutamylglycylleucylleucylglutamylseryltryptophylser-
ylglutamyltyrosylglutamylasparaginylasparaginylvalylglutaminylcysteinylle-
ucyllysylthreonyltryptophylphenylalanylglutamylthreonylglutaminylglutamyl-
lysylarginylleucyllysylglutaminylglutaminylhistidylarginylisoleucylglycyl-
aspartylglutaminylalanylserylvalylglutaminylasparaginylalanylleucyllysyla-
spartylcysteinylglutaminylaspartylleucylglutamylaspartylleucylisoleucylly-
sylalanyllysylglutamyllysylglutamylvalylglutamyllysylisoleucylglutamylglu-
taminylasparaginylglycylleucylalanylleucylisoleucylglutaminylasparaginyll-
ysyllysylglutamylaspartylvalylserylserylisoleucylvalylmethionylserylthreo-
nylleucylarginylglutamylleucylglycylglutaminylthreonyltryptophylalanylasp-
araginylleucylaspartylhistidylmethionylvalylglycylglutaminylleucyllysylis-
oleucylleucylleucyllysylserylvalylleucylaspartylglutaminyltryptophylseryl-
serylhistidyllysylvalylalanylphenylalanylaspartyllysylisoleucylasparaginy-
lseryltyrosylleucylmethionylglutamylalanylarginyltyrosylserylleucylseryla-
rginylphenylalanylarginylleucylleucylthreonylglycylserylleucylglutamylala-
nylvalylglutaminylvalylglutaminylvalylaspartylasparaginylleucylglutaminyl-
asparaginylleucylglutaminylaspartylaspartylleucylglutamyllysylglutaminylg-
lutamylarginylserylleucylglutaminyllysylphenylalanylglycylserylisoleucylt-
hreonylasparaginylglutaminylleucylleucyllysylglutamylcysteinylhistidylpro-
lylprolylvalylthreonylglutamylthreonylleucylthreonylasparaginylthreonylle-
ucyllysylglutamylvalylasparaginylmethionylarginyltryptophylasparaginylasp-
araginylleucylleucylglutamylglutamylisoleucylalanylglutamylglutaminylleuc-
ylglutaminylserylseryllysylalanylleucylleucylglutaminylleucyltryptophylgl-
utaminylarginyltyrosyllysylaspartyltyrosylseryllysylglutaminylcysteinylal-
anylserylthreonylvalylglutaminylglutaminylglutaminylglutamylaspartylargin-
ylthreonylasparaginylglutamylleucylleucyllysylalanylalanylthreonylasparag-
inyllysylaspartylisoleucylalanylaspartylaspartylglutamylvalylalanylthreon-
yltryptophylisoleucylglutaminylaspartylcysteinylasparaginylaspartylleucyl-
leucyllysylglycylleucylglycylthreonylvalyllysylaspartylserylleucylphenyla-
lanylphenylalanylleucylhistidylglutamylleucylglycylglutamylglutaminylleuc-
yllysylglutaminylglutaminylvalylaspartylalanylserylalanylalanylserylalany-
lisoleucylglutaminylserylaspartylglutaminylleucylserylleucylserylglutamin-
ylhistidylleucylcysteinylalanylleucylglutamylglutaminylalanylleucylcystei-
nyllysylglutaminylglutaminylthreonylserylleucylglutaminylalanylglycylvaly-
lleucylaspartyltyrosylglutamylthreonylphenylalanylalanyllysylserylleucylg-
lutamylalanylleucylglutamylalanyltryptophylisoleucylvalylglutamylalanylgl-
utamylglutamylisoleucylleucylglutaminylglycylglutaminylaspartylprolylsery-
lhistidylserylserylaspartylleucylserylthreonylisoleucylglutaminylglutamyl-
arginylmethionylglutamylglutamylleucyllysylglycylglutaminylmethionylleucy-
llysylphenylalanylserylserylmethionylalanylprolylaspartylleucylaspartylar-
ginylleucylasparaginylglutamylleucylglycyltyrosylarginylleucylprolylleucy-
lasparaginylaspartyllysylglutamylisoleucyllysylarginylmethionylglutaminyl-
asparaginylleucylasparaginylarginylhistidyltryptophylserylleucylisoleucyl-
serylserylglutaminylthreonylthreonylglutamylarginylphenylalanylseryllysyl-
leucylglutaminylserylphenylalanylleucylleucylglutaminylhistidylglutaminyl-
threonylphenylalanylleucylglutamyllysylcysteinylglutamylthreonyltryptophy-
lmethionylglutamylphenylalanylleucylvalylglutaminylthreonylglutamylglutam-
inyllysylleucylalanylvalylglutamylisoleucylserylglycylasparaginyltyrosylg-
lutaminylhistidylleucylleucylglutamylglutaminylglutaminylarginylalanylhis-
tidylglutamylleucylphenylalanylglutaminylalanylglutamylmethionylphenylala-
nylserylarginylglutaminylglutaminylisoleucylleucylhistidylserylisoleucyli-
soleucylisoleucylaspartylglycylglutaminylarginylleucylleucylglutamylgluta-
minylglycylglutaminylvalylaspartylaspartylarginylaspartylglutamylphenylal-
anylasparaginylleucyllysylleucylthreonylleucylleucylserylasparaginylgluta-
minyltryptophylglutaminylglycylvalylisoleucylarginylarginylalanylglutamin-
ylglutaminylarginylarginylglycylisoleucylisoleucylaspartylserylglutaminyl-
isoleucylarginylglutaminyltryptophylglutaminylarginyltyrosylarginylglutam-
ylmethionylalanylglutamyllysylleucylarginyllysyltryptophylleucylvalylglut-
amylvalylseryltyrosylleucylprolylmethionylserylglycylleucylglycylserylval-
ylprolylisoleucylprolylleucylglutaminylglutaminylalanylarginylthreonylleu-
cylphenylalanylaspartylglutamylvalylglutaminylphenylalanyllysylglutamylly-
sylvalylphenylalanylleucylarginylglutaminylglutaminylglycylseryltyrosylis-
oleucylleucylthreonylvalylglutamylalanylglycyllysylglutaminylleucylleucyl-
leucylserylalanylaspartylserylglycylalanylglutamylalanylalanylleucylgluta-
minylalanylglutamylleucylalanylglutamylisoleucylglutaminylglutamyllysyltr-
yptophyllysylserylalanylserylmethionylarginylleucylglutamylglutamylglutam-
inyllysyllysyllysylleucylalanylphenylalanylleucylleucyllysylaspartyltrypt-
ophylglutamyllysylcysteinylglutamyllysylglycylisoleucylalanylaspartylsery-
lleucylglutamyllysylleucylarginylthreonylphenylalanyllysyllysyllysylleucy-
lserylglutaminylserylleucylprolylaspartylhistidylhistidylglutamylglutamyl-
leucylhistidylalanylglutamylglutaminylmethionylarginylcysteinyllysylgluta-
mylleucylglutamylasparaginylalanylvalylglycylseryltryptophylthreonylaspar-
tylaspartylleucylthreonylglutaminylleucylserylleucylleucyllysylaspartylth-
reonylleucylserylalanyltyrosylisoleucylserylalanylaspartylaspartylisoleuc-
ylserylisoleucylleucylasparaginylglutamylarginylvalylglutamylleucylleucyl-
glutaminylarginylglutaminyltryptophylglutamylglutamylleucylcysteinylhisti-
dylglutaminylleucylserylleucylarginylarginylglutaminylglutaminylisoleucyl-
glycylglutamylarginylleucylasparaginylglutamyltryptophylalanylvalylphenyl-
alanylserylglutamyllysylasparaginyllysylglutamylleucylcysteinylglutamyltr-
yptophylleucylthreonylglutaminylmethionylglutamylseryllysylvalylserylglut-
aminylasparaginylglycylaspartylisoleucylleucylisoleucylglutamylglutamylme-
thionylisoleucylglutamyllysylleucyllysyllysylaspartyltyrosylglutaminylglu-
tamylglutamylisoleucylalanylisoleucylalanylglutaminylglutamylasparaginyll-
ysylisoleucylglutaminylleucylglutaminylglutaminylmethionylglycylglutamyla-
rginylleucylalanyllysylalanylserylhistidylglutamylseryllysylalanylserylgl-
utamylisoleucylglutamyltyrosyllysylleucylglycyllysylvalylasparaginylaspar-
tylarginyltryptophylglutaminylhistidylleucylleucylaspartylleucylisoleucyl-
alanylalanylarginylvalyllysyllysylleucyllysylglutamylthreonylleucylvalyla-
lanylvalylglutaminylglutaminylleucylaspartyllysylasparaginylmethionylsery-
lserylleucylarginylthreonyltryptophylleucylalanylhistidylisoleucylglutamy-
lserylglutamylleucylalanyllysylprolylisoleucylvalyltyrosylaspartylserylcy-
steinylasparaginylserylglutamylglutamylisoleucylglutaminylarginyllysylleu-
cylasparaginylglutamylglutaminylglutaminylglutamylleucylglutaminylarginyl-
aspartylisoleucylglutamyllysylhistidylserylthreonylglycylvalylalanylseryl-
valylleucylasparaginylleucylcysteinylglutamylvalylleucylleucylhistidylasp-
artylcysteinylaspartylalanylcysteinylalanylthreonylaspartylalanylglutamyl-
cysteinylaspartylserylisoleucylglutaminylglutaminylalanylthreonylarginyla-
sparaginylleucylaspartylarginylarginyltryptophylarginylasparaginylisoleuc-
ylcysteinylalanylmethionylserylmethionylglutamylarginylarginylleucyllysyl-
isoleucylglutamylglutamylthreonyltryptophylarginylleucyltryptophylglutami-
nyllysylphenylalanylleucylaspartylaspartyltyrosylserylarginylphenylalanyl-
glutamylaspartyltryptophylleucyllysylserylserylglutamylarginylthreonylala-
nylalanylphenylalanylprolylserylserylserylglycylvalylisoleucyltyrosylthre-
onylvalylalanyllysylglutamylglutamylleucyllysyllysylphenylalanylglutamyla-
lanylphenylalanylglutaminylarginylglutaminylvalylhistidylglutamylcysteiny-
lleucylthreonylglutaminylleucylglutamylleucylisoleucylasparaginyllysylglu-
taminyltyrosylarginylarginylleucylalanylarginylglutamylasparaginylarginyl-
threonylaspartylserylalanylcysteinylserylleucyllysylglutaminylmethionylva-
lylhistidylglutamylglycylasparaginylglutaminylarginyltryptophylaspartylas-
paraginylleucylglutaminyllysylarginylvalylthreonylserylisoleucylleucylarg-
inylarginylleucyllysylhistidylphenylalanylisoleucylglycylglutaminylarginy-
lglutamylglutamylphenylalanylglutamylthreonylalanylarginylaspartylserylis-
oleucylleucylvalyltryptophylleucylthreonylglutamylmethionylaspartylleucyl-
glutaminylleucylthreonylasparaginylisoleucylglutamylhistidylphenylalanyls-
erylglutamylcysteinylaspartylvalylglutaminylalanyllysylisoleucyllysylglut-
aminylleucyllysylalanylphenylalanylglutaminylglutaminylglutamylisoleucyls-
erylleucylasparaginylhistidylasparaginyllysylisoleucylglutamylglutaminyli-
soleucylisoleucylalanylglutaminylglycylglutamylglutaminylleucylisoleucylg-
lutamyllysylserylglutamylprolylleucylaspartylalanylalanylisoleucylisoleuc-
ylglutamylglutamylglutamylleucylaspartylglutamylleucylarginylarginyltyros-
ylcysteinylglutaminylglutamylvalylphenylalanylglycylarginylvalylglutamyla-
rginyltyrosylhistidyllysyllysylleucylisoleucylarginylleucylprolylleucylpr-
olylaspartylaspartylglutamylhistidylaspartylleucylserylaspartylarginylglu-
tamylleucylglutamylleucylglutamylaspartylserylalanylalanylleucylserylaspa-
rtylleucylhistidyltryptophylhistidylaspartylarginylserylalanylaspartylser-
ylleucylleucylserylprolylglutaminylprolylserylserylasparaginylleucylseryl-
leucylserylleucylalanylglutaminylprolylleucylarginylserylglutamylarginyls-
erylglycylarginylaspartylthreonylprolylalanylserylvalylaspartylserylisole-
ucylprolylleucylglutamyltryptophylaspartylhistidylaspartyltyrosylaspartyl-
leucylserylarginylaspartylleucylglutamylserylalanylmethionylserylarginyla-
lanylleucylprolylserylglutamylaspartylglutamylglutamylglycylglutaminylasp-
artylaspartyllysylaspartylphenylalanyltyrosylleucylarginylglycylalanylval-
ylalanylleucylserylglycylaspartylhistidylserylalanylleucylglutamylserylgl-
utaminylisoleucylarginylglutaminylleucylglycyllysylalanylleucylaspartylas-
partylserylarginylphenylalanylglutaminylisoleucylglutaminylglutaminylthre-
onylglutamylasparaginylisoleucylisoleucylarginylseryllysylthreonylprolylt-
hreonylglycylprolylglutamylleucylaspartylthreonylseryltyrosyllysylglycylt-
yrosylmethionyllysylleucylleucylglycylglutamylcysteinylserylserylseryliso-
leucylaspartylserylvalyllysylarginylleucylglutamylhistidyllysylleucyllysy-
lglutamylglutamylglutamylglutamylserylleucylprolylglycylphenylalanylvalyl-
asparaginylleucylhistidylserylthreonylglutamylthreonylglutaminylthreonyla-
lanylglycylvalylisoleucylaspartylarginyltryptophylglutamylleucylleucylglu-
taminylalanylglutaminylalanylleucylseryllysylglutamylleucylarginylmethion-
yllysylglutaminylasparaginylleucylglutaminyllysyltryptophylglutaminylglut-
aminylphenylalanylasparaginylserylaspartylleucylasparaginylserylisoleucyl-
tryptophylalanyltryptophylleucylglycylaspartylthreonylglutamylglutamylglu-
tamylleucylglutamylglutaminylleucylglutaminylarginylleucylglutamylleucyls-
erylthreonylaspartylisoleucylglutaminylthreonylisoleucylglutamylleucylglu-
taminylisoleucyllysyllysylleucyllysylglutamylleucylglutaminyllysylalanylv-
alylaspartylhistidylarginyllysylalanylisoleucylisoleucylleucylserylisoleu-
cylasparaginylleucylcysteinylserylprolylglutamylphenylalanylthreonylgluta-
minylalanylaspartylseryllysylglutamylserylarginylaspartylleucylglutaminyl-
aspartylarginylleucylserylglutaminylmethionylasparaginylglycylarginyltryp-
tophylaspartylarginylvalylcysteinylserylleucylleucylglutamylglutamyltrypt-
ophylarginylglycylleucylleucylglutaminylaspartylalanylleucylmethionylglut-
aminylcysteinylglutaminylglycylphenylalanylhistidylglutamylmethionylseryl-
histidylglycylleucylleucylleucylmethionylleucylglutamylasparaginylisoleuc-
ylaspartylarginylarginyllysylasparaginylglutamylisoleucylvalylprolylisole-
ucylaspartylserylasparaginylleucylaspartylalanylglutamylisoleucylleucylgl-
utaminylaspartylhistidylhistidyllysylglutaminylleucylmethionylglutaminyli-
soleucyllysylhistidylglutamylleucylleucylglutamylserylglutaminylleucylarg-
inylvalylalanylserylleucylglutaminylaspartylmethionylserylcysteinylglutam-
inylleucylleucylvalylasparaginylalanylglutamylglycylthreonylaspartylcyste-
inylleucylglutamylalanyllysylglutamyllysylvalylhistidylvalylisoleucylglyc-
ylasparaginylarginylleucyllysylleucylleucylleucyllysylglutamylvalylseryla-
rginylhistidylisoleucyllysylglutamylleucylglutamyllysylleucylleucylaspart-
ylvalylserylserylserylglutaminylglutaminylaspartylleucylserylseryltryptop-
hylserylserylalanylaspartylglutamylleucylaspartylthreonylserylglycylseryl-
valylserylprolylthreonylserylglycylarginylserylthreonylprolylasparaginyla-
rginylglutaminyllysylthreonylprolylarginylglycyllysylcysteinylserylleucyl-
serylglutaminylprolylglycylprolylserylvalylserylserylprolylhistidylseryla-
rginylserylthreonyllysylglycylglycylserylaspartylserylserylleucylserylglu-
tamylprolylglycylprolylglycylarginylserylglycylarginylglycylphenylalanyll-
eucylphenylalanylarginylvalylleucylarginylalanylalanylleucylprolylleucylg-
lutaminylleucylleucylleucylleucylleucylleucylisoleucylglycylleucylalanylc-
ysteinylleucylvalylprolylmethionylserylglutamylglutamylaspartyltyrosylser-
ylcysteinylalanylleucylserylasparaginylasparaginylphenylalanylalanylargin-
ylserylphenylalanylhistidylprolylmethionylleucylarginyltyrosylthreonylasp-
araginylglycylprolylprolylprolylleucine


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 1, 2015)

This is an American website, talk American, not in your god damned taco bell gutterspeak.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Aug 1, 2015)

Well, the gibberish doesn't seem to be triggered by the amount of text on a thread page, cause this loaded fine for me. Getting the gibberish on the scheduled maintence thread now though. Seems to have something g to do with the number of posts.


----------

